# Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?



## Administrator (14. Februar 2007)

*Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## js (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Shooooter!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				js am 14.02.2007 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Shooooter!



p`n`c- adventure !
hab ichs überlesen, oder habt ihr das tatsächlich vergessen ?


----------



## BoXenLudA (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Stimmt, wo sind die Point'n'Click Adventures ? (a la Geheimakte Tunguska)


----------



## Goliathbln (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Einen Egoshooter auf der U3 Basis


----------



## SebastianThoeing (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				BoXenLudA am 14.02.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, wo sind die Point'n'Click Adventures ? (a la Geheimakte Tunguska)



Wir haben sie tatsächlich untern Tisch gekehrt...  Sorry! Aber wer dafür ist, bitte einfach dazu schreiben.


----------



## boeser-watz (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Yap, Point and Click - gar keine Frage!


----------



## Jester84 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Als Einsteigerprojekt sollte man es nicht übertreiben, ein Shooter ist eindeutig zu hoch gegriffen! (habt ihr noch nie programmiert?)
p'n'c-Adventure wäre schon klasse, aber ein einfaches Rollenspiel sollte auch reichen, um mal den Aufwand und das Vorgehen zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## BubbaRay (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SebTh am 14.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> BoXenLudA am 14.02.2007 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point'n'Click Adventures bin ich auch dafür


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Klassisches Point'n'Click Adventure. Gern auch mit einer 3D Engine, sofern sich diese nahtlos ins Gesamtkonzept einbinden lässt.

Aber im Prinzip wär ich ja für ein Threepwood meets Wilco Adventure, mit AGI Parser versteht sich.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

[X] Shooter

Abgesehen von FEAR hab ich lange kein Single Player-Highlight mehr auf dem Sektor gesehen. Doom 3 und Quake 4 waren nicht besonders toll und HL2 hab ich aufgrund der Enttäuschung meiner Freunde und der Internet-Aktivieriung noch keine Minute gespielt. Der "Shooter" Dark Messiah blieb leider auch weiter hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück.

Daher wohl am besten ein Shooter mit richtig schön erzählter Story à la Max Payne oder schöner Grusel wie FEAR (Doom war da leider doch etwas zu vorhersehbar nach ein paar Spielstunden).

Die anderen Genres sind ja nicht schlecht besetzt oder es stehen großartige Titel an:
Command & Conquer 3 (sofern das Balancing hinhaut garantiert ein Hit)+
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (aber eben Mutliplayer-Shooter)
The Witcher, Hellgate: London
DSA 4: Drakensang
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning

Auf dem Actionsektor gibts zwar auch gute Hoffnungen wie Stranglehold oder Alan Wake, aber letzteres ist doch noch arg weit entfernt was das Releasedatum angeht.


----------



## SKEMO (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				js am 14.02.2007 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Shooooter!




Jungs, bei solchen Kommentaren kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Ich mein Hallo !?!? Wir haben uns durch den WWII geballert, durch
Alienraumschiffe, über fremde Planeten, durch Südseeinseln...
Wir haben uns verschanzt, sind geschlichen, haben auf Rambo gemacht.
Granaten geworfen, Laser abgeworfen und sogar mit Schwertern rumgefuchtelt.

Ich spiel schon lange Computerspiele. 
Und seit irgendwann die "3D Revolution" kam, gibt es nur noch Shooter.
Shooter und Echtzeitstrategiespiele.  Und EA Sports Alle-Jahre-Wieder-Neuauflagen....

Habt ihr echt keine besseren Ideen ?? Als   "Shoooter ! "

Wir brauchen mal wieder Innovative und INTELLIGENTE Spiele.

Daher meine Stimme für "SIMULATIONEN"

Gab schon lang keine anständige Flugsimulation mehr.
Das Genre ist tot, und ich weiss auch warum.
Weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich durch 200 Seiten Anleitung zu graben.

Ein Tutorial wie "Kom'rad geh rüber und hol die Granaten von dem Tisch dort" überfordert wohl die meisten schon.

Das finde ich irgendwie echt ARM.

Kein Wunder dass GAM0R so ein schlechtes Image haben.....


----------



## DocX (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ganz klar ein "Point n Click Adventure"


----------



## framecounter (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ein Rollenspiel oder ein Adventue á lá Fahrenheit wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## ASuB (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich sag nur Point & Click Adventure!!!


----------



## STARSCrazy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Hab zwar schon abgestimmt, bevor ich die Kommentare gelesen habe, aber eigentlich wär ich auch für ein Point'n'Click-Adventure.

Schade finde ich jetzt nur, das die verschiedenen "Gesamtkonzepte" aus der gestrigen Diskussion nun wohl untergehen.

Sicherlich hat jeder sein Lieblingsgenre, doch ich denke die meisten sind dahingehend flexibel, wenn die Spielidee stimmt.

Eigentlich bin ich auch für Rollenspiel, doch ich glaube es gibt kaum ein Genre bei dem die Meinungen dazu weiter auseinander gehen und am Schluss wird's dann doch ein Action-Rollenspiel mit 95% Echtzeitkämpfen und wildem Powergamer-Item-Sammeln, wenn alle (auch Nicht-Rollenspieler) zusammen die Details abstimmen.


----------



## MrPowerTower (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SKEMO am 14.02.2007 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 14.02.2007 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rrcht hast du. Es gab wirklich schon ewig keine vernienftige Simulation (Abgesehen von GTR etc. aber ich denke du spielst eher auf Flugsims an) mehr. Das 'Problem' an dem Genre ist, dass man schlecht eine Story mit ansprechender Praesentation einbauen kann. Spiele sollen heutzutage ja hauptsaechlich unterhalten. Sinnloses, stupides geballere ist tatsaechlich arm. Aber wenn man das geschickt verpackt, so das es nicht nur auf das Umlegen von gegnern ankommt um weiter im Spiel voranzuschreiten, sondern man auch seine Graue Masse bemuehen muss, ist ein Shooter auch keine schlechte Idee...
Ich tendiere aber dennoch auf ein Rollenspiel, obwohl die umsetzung als recht komplex ausarten kann.


----------



## aph (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				BubbaRay am 14.02.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Point'n'Click Adventures bin ich auch dafür



Bin ich auch dafür.

Was ist eigentlich Sci-Fi-Action? Das können doch auch Ego-Shooter sein, oder MP-Shooter, oder whatever. Sci-Fi ist ein Szenario, kein Spielgenre.


----------



## crackajack (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

also für mich einmal
[x] third person shooter (Mafia, MP1 und 2)
bitte

(hab mal Action-Adventure gewählt, weil Max Payne im Heft ja auch dort gelistet wird.)


----------



## evil_tigga (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Yo - Point 'n Click

mit UT3- Engine!!!


----------



## EZ-Roller (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich habe jetzt mal für Echtzeitstrategie gevoted, wobei mir da etwas Anderes als die klassischen Vertreter dieses Genres vorschwebt...

*Ich würde gerne nochmal die Qualitäten von Syndicate/Syndicate Wars aufleben lassen!*

Eine in Echtzeit gesteuerte Einzelperson bzw. kleine Squad in einem klassischen Survival-Horror Setting. Komplett 3D, zoom- und drehbar natürlich. Rudimentäre RPG-Elemente (Laufgeschwindigkeit, Zielsicherheit, Waffenskills, Ausdauer, Gesundheit etc...). Missionsbasiert, UFO bzw. Syndicate ähnlicher Wirtschaftsteil zwischen den Missionen (Basisbau, Forscher, Techniker...).

Geschossen wird wie seinerzeit bei Syndicate auf Wunsch selber (Fadenkreuz, rechte Maustaste o.ä.), oder eben automatisch in Abhängigkeit bestimmter Skills.

Wie Eingangs erwähnt wünsche ich mir als Grundthema halt Survival-Horror, der sich aber in Form einer Kampagne zu einer epischen Endzeit-Schlacht zwischen Überlebenden/Nicht-Infizierten und Zombies/Infizierten entwickelt.


----------



## Kookai (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Einsteigerprojekt sollte man es nicht übertreiben, ein Shooter ist eindeutig zu hoch gegriffen! (habt ihr noch nie programmiert?)
> p'n'c-Adventure wäre schon klasse, aber ein einfaches Rollenspiel sollte auch reichen, um mal den Aufwand und das Vorgehen zu verdeutlichen.



Die werden wohl wissen was sie tun, sonst würden sie das nicht vorschlagen. Idee ist auf jeden Fall mal richtig geil! Freue mich schon!


----------



## Amaunator (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

[x] adventure


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> js am 14.02.2007 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*auch dafür bin*


----------



## werfux (14. Februar 2007)

*Genre-Mix*

Ich persönlcih wäre ja für eine schöne Mischung aus Syndicate-Wars und Shooter....

Würde dann wohl auf eine Arte Hellgate London Light hinauslaufen....
Als Setting so ein schönes technisiertes Endzeitszenario...
Dazu schön Industrial Mucke....ja das könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ebenfalls P'n'C, sogar noch weit vor einem Shooter / Third-Person-Game.
Was auf dem NDS wieder etwas in Mode gekommen ist (Hotel Dusk: Room 215 	!) sollte auch auf dem PC wieder mit guten Ideen versorgt werden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## sumar (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Tolle Umfrage... wie stehts denn mit Kombinationen... wäre mal was innovatives...


----------



## Kevex (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Point and Click


----------



## blackcoffee (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Rabowke am 14.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Klassisches Point'n'Click Adventure. Gern auch mit einer 3D Engine, sofern sich diese nahtlos ins Gesamtkonzept einbinden lässt.
> 
> Aber im Prinzip wär ich ja für ein Threepwood meets Wilco Adventure, mit AGI Parser versteht sich.



och man... nich noch ein rollenspiel   
wenn das nen grossaufegezogenes spiel wird, welches durch zusammenarbeit mit der community ensteht, sollte es ein game werden, welches man anschliessend auch im MP gut spielen kann!!! also entweder echtzeitstrategie oda mein vorshlag MP-Shooter!!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				blackcoffee am 14.02.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 14.02.2007 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... Adventure != Rollenspiel. Außerdem, sagt dir AGI Parser überhaupt was? Das waren noch die genialen Zeiten wo man noch die Befehle eintippen musste, wie z.B. open door, take walkie-talkie ... Herrlich!


----------



## Knuckle (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich bin auch für ein schönes klassisches Adventure!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				blackcoffee am 14.02.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das nen grossaufegezogenes spiel wird, welches durch zusammenarbeit mit der community ensteht, sollte es ein game werden, welches man anschliessend auch im MP gut spielen kann!!! also entweder echtzeitstrategie oda mein vorshlag MP-Shooter!!!!!


Mh, also ich finde, dass ein Spiel mit _sehr guter_ Geschichte, und _funktionierender_ Spielmechanik keinen MP-Part braucht oder haben muss. Zumindest ich habe festgestellt, dass ich diesen Modus nicht einmal mit nur einem Gedanken würdige, wenn ich gefesselt von Figuren und Story vor dem Screen sitze. Echtzeitstrategie ist schön und gut, aber gerade dieser Bereich ist doch auch schon fast gänzlich erschloßen, Kriege, C&C, Supreme Commander, Goldies wie StarCraft, WarCraft etc. 

MP-Shooter ist imho generell Mist, zwar machen die Games zweifelsfrei Spaß, nur lässt sich damit keine Geschichte erzählen, bzw. ein Erzählstil festigen. Da tobt man eben über Garten und knallt sich über den virtuellen Haufen. So ein Konzept ist anspruchslos, langweilig, und wirkt bezogen auf die Konkurrenz im Segment eigentlich auch überflüssig. Daher wäre imho P'n'C sehr fein, da dieses Genre eigentlich kaum noch vertreten ist, und man gerade hier _tolle Geschichten erzählen_ kann. Und ich glaube, eine richtige Geschichte mit starken Figuren wollen eben die meisten Gamer hier.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Einsteigerprojekt sollte man es nicht übertreiben, ein Shooter ist eindeutig zu hoch gegriffen! (habt ihr noch nie programmiert?)
> p'n'c-Adventure wäre schon klasse, aber ein einfaches Rollenspiel sollte auch reichen, um mal den Aufwand und das Vorgehen zu verdeutlichen.


Aja. Shooter ist zu schwierig, dafür lieber ein Rollenspiel?   HALLO?! Wenn es was schwieriges gibt dann ist es ein Rollenspiel zu entwickeln. Für Shooter gibt's eigentlich Vorlagen wie Sand am Meer. Als Engine könnte man OGRE nehmen, oder sogar die von RocketCommander. Waffen sind auch relativ einfach. Für ein Rollenspiel benötigst du aber zusätzlich zur Grafik noch ein komplettes Regelwerk, und einen komplexen Unterbau aus Quests, NPCs, und Gegnern.

Und ein "einfaches" Rollenspiel kannst du gleich in die Tonne treten, weil das keiner Spielen würde. Rollenspiele _müssen_ heute komplex, tiefgreifend, und plot/questlastig sein sonst verkaufen sie sich net. Oder würdest du 30€ für ein 4h RPG zahlen welches Quests ala "geh zum Bäcker da hinten an der Strasse und hol mir 2 Semmel" bietet weil die Entwickler "es einfach halten wollten"? 

Bei nem Shooter kann man "relativ" wenig falsch machen. Wenn das Leveldesign einigermaßen stimmt ist schon viel gewonnen. Klar, so ein Tunnelshooter wie Doom3 oder Quake4 muss andere Qualitäten haben, aber man kann nicht so viel verbocken wie bei nem RPG. Ausserdem ist Bugfixing in nem FPS im Vergleich zu nem RPG geradezu trivial, weil man idR keine verschlungene, mehrstufige, dynamische Quests hat die sich gegenseitig ins Knie schießen.

Daher geht meine Stimme an "Ego-Shooter". Die letzten _wirklich_ innovativen FPS die ich gespielt hab waren "Tron 2.0" und "Undying", und die waren echt geil.  Prey war auch echt gut wegen den ganzen Rätseleinlagen, aber von der Spieldauer einfach viel zu kurz.  Es sollte hier in der Community genug Ideen geben um zu verhindern dass das Spiel im Stereotypozean absäuft wie Shadow Ops, Chaser, und Konsorten.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, also ich finde, dass ein Spiel mit _sehr guter_ Geschichte, und _funktionierender_ Spielmechanik keinen MP-Part braucht oder haben muss. Zumindest ich habe festgestellt, dass ich diesen Modus nicht einmal mit nur einem Gedanken würdige, wenn ich gefesselt von Figuren und Story vor dem Screen sitze.


Das Problem ist nur, was machst du wenn du ein Spiel hast welches zwar eine sehr gute Story hat und dich auch vor den Bildschirm fesselt, aber *NULL* Wiederspielbarkeitswert hat? So zum Beispiel WC3. Die Kampagne an 2 Tagen (es waren Ferien  ) durchgespielt und weiter? 

Ohne MP wär das Spiel doch nach ner Woche in der Versenkung verschwunden. Siehe Shadow Ops, Chaser, Pariah, Undying, ... die ganzen Shooter ohne MP waren alle nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen wieder weg. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Echtzeitstrategie ist schön und gut, aber gerade dieser Bereich ist doch auch schon fast gänzlich erschloßen, Kriege, C&C, Supreme Commander, Goldies wie StarCraft, WarCraft etc.


Die Frage ist ja hier so wie ich das sehe auch eher "FPS || RPG". Und da bevorzuge ich doch eindeutig FPS, da ein RPG unweigerlich mit Drakensang, Oblivion, und G3 gemessen würde. Und einen solchen Tiefgang und Umfang zu erreichen ist für ein Projekt dieser Größenordnung unmöglich.

Ein FPS hingegen ist relativ einfach zu realisieren. Es gibt genug freie bzw OSS Engines die schick genug aussehen um was damit anfangen zu können. Gamedesign sollte auch nicht so schwierig sein, da ausser Waffen- und Gegnerdesign idR kaum was anfällt. Solange das Leveldesign einigermaßen passt und die gestellten Aufgaben nicht gar zu hahnebüchern sind ist das Spiel zumindest guter Durchschnitt. Was sich bei nem RPG schon sehr viel schwerer erreichen lässt.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MP-Shooter ist imho generell Mist, zwar machen die Games zweifelsfrei Spaß, nur lässt sich damit keine Geschichte erzählen, bzw. ein Erzählstil festigen. Da tobt man eben über Garten und knallt sich über den virtuellen Haufen. So ein Konzept ist anspruchslos, langweilig, und wirkt bezogen auf die Konkurrenz im Segment eigentlich auch überflüssig.


Ich denke das liegt daran dass es noch nie wirklich versucht wurde. MMn könnte man sehr wohl einen MP-Shooter mit packender Story realisieren. Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre zB ein Koop-Modus bei nem "Brothers in Arms" oder ähnliches.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wäre imho P'n'C sehr fein, da dieses Genre eigentlich kaum noch vertreten ist, und man gerade hier _tolle Geschichten erzählen_ kann.


Nur wegen des Vertretungsgrades ein Spiel entscheiden finde ich nicht so gut. Gute Geschichten kann man mit _jedem_ Genre erzählen, es ist nur eine Frage des Aufwandes. Du setzt jetzt "P'n'C = gute Geschichte" was nicht notwendigerweise wahr ist. In dem Sektor gibt's genauso Gurken wie überall anders auch. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich glaube, eine richtige Geschichte mit starken Figuren wollen eben die meisten Gamer hier.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Natürlich ist ein guter und vorallem logischer Plot mit gelungenen Akteuren wichtig für ein Spiel. Mich zum Beispiel sprechen aber P'n'Cs absolut nicht an. Da fehlt mir einfach die Action.

Kombiniere A mit B, benutze C auf Charakter Z, usw... Ich finde das langweilig, da ich keine _direkte_ Einflussmöglichkeit auf das Geschehen hab. Desweiteren empfinde ich die Rätsel idR als entweder zu trivial/einfach oder zu verquer/kompliziert/unlogisch ("Ich soll WAS mit dem Klopapier machen? oO").


----------



## Jester84 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei nem Shooter kann man "relativ" wenig falsch machen. Wenn das Leveldesign einigermaßen stimmt ist schon viel gewonnen. Klar, so ein Tunnelshooter wie Doom3 oder Quake4 muss andere Qualitäten haben, aber man kann nicht so viel verbocken wie bei nem RPG. Ausserdem ist Bugfixing in nem FPS im Vergleich zu nem RPG geradezu trivial, weil man idR keine verschlungene, mehrstufige, dynamische Quests hat die sich gegenseitig ins Knie schießen.



NPCs, Quests und Gegner fallen dir praktisch auf die Füße, wenn du ne Story hast.
Mit dem einfacheren meinte ich übrigens die Visualisierung. (Diablo 2 z.B. ist nicht wegen High-End-Grafik berühmt geworden)



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher geht meine Stimme an "Ego-Shooter". Die letzten _wirklich_ innovativen FPS die ich gespielt hab waren "Tron 2.0" und "Undying", und die waren echt geil.  Prey war auch echt gut wegen den ganzen Rätseleinlagen, aber von der Spieldauer einfach viel zu kurz.  Es sollte hier in der Community genug Ideen geben um zu verhindern dass das Spiel im Stereotypozean absäuft wie Shadow Ops, Chaser, und Konsorten.



Und hier sagst du es auch selber: Wenn die Community sich nicht dreht, gehen Ego-Shooter sehr schnell unter.
Es wird grad die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht, natürlich mit bombastischer Grafik, toller Story, Kämpfen, aber trotzdem Rätseln.  Also ne Mischung aus HL2 und Monkey Island???  

Rollenspiele werden ja offenbar auch sehr engstirnig betrachtet.
Dort gibt es oft ausreichend anspruchsvolle Quests, dass man sich schonmal an ein Adventure erinnert fühlt.


----------



## masterW99 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

also ich wär entweder für ein action-spektakel á la Devil May Cry 3 oder für ein rollenspiel á la Final Fantasy. diese spiele sind einfach beeindruckend. die storys fesseln einen und man will einfach nur noch weiterspielen. es geht nicht nur um sinnloses herumgeballere sondern man muss auch nachdenken. eine mischung dieser 2 spiele wäre sehr interessant und ich denke damit könnte man einige shooter-fans zufriedenstellen.


----------



## wedjat (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.02.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ganz klar: Rollenspiele


----------



## STARSCrazy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Hmm...
Wird wohl so ne Art "Baller-Rollenspiel" werden, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse so anschaut. Hierzu würde vielleicht sogar die China-Virus-Survival-Horror-Spielidee aus der gestrigen Diskussion passen.

Vielleicht ne Art "Low-Fantasy-Horror-Actionrollenspiel" in der nahen Zukunft, wobei sich die Action auf Echtzeitkämpfe/-aktionen und nicht auf Powergaming bezieht-  warum nicht?


----------



## Aksakal (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ein Rollenspiel, mit ne super Story a la Baldurs Gate. 

Ein Rollenspiel, was mit seiner Geschichte fasziniert und anregt mehr über die Welt und deren Bewohner zu erfahren. Es gibt keine Tausende Rassen, Unterrassen, Mischlinge und Fraktionen für den eigenen Charackter. Man konzentriert sich auf drei oder vier Rassen die Spielbar sind, alles Andere trifft man unterwegs und kann sie in die Party mitaufnehmen. Die Geschicht lässt einiges offen und erlaubt dem Spieler selbst etwas zu erfinden.

Ein Rollenspiel mit ne detailierten Grafik wie in Titan Quest, denn gerade Titan Quest zeigt, dass man nicht unbediengt die Kamera hier und da und ohne Ende drehen muss, bevor man ein Objekt endeckt. Es muss schon 3D sein, aber nicht wie NWN das macht. 

Ein Rollenspiel mit einer guten Characktersteuerung und mit gutausgearbeiteten unterschiedlichen Charackteren. Es darf für keinen langweilig werden.

Ein Rollenspiel was nicht unbedingt auf die Charackterentwicklung konzetriert ist, sondern auf das was mit dem Charackter geschieht.

Alle standard Quests sollen nicht mehr verwendet werden (wie z.B. Botengänge und simple Monstererledigungen). 

Und vieles mehr!

So ein Spiel wünsche ich mir schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> NPCs, Quests und Gegner fallen dir praktisch auf die Füße, wenn du ne Story hast.


Nicht unbedingt. Gerade bei Quests ist es _extrem_ schwierig sich Sachen einfallen zu lassen die nicht in die "Töte X", "Sammle # von Y", und "Bring mir Z" Schublade fallen (lies: Abwechslungsreichtum  ). Auch NPCs sind nicht so einfach wie es scheint, da sich gerade hier die Stereotypfalle sehr schnell breitmachen kann. Selbiges gilt für Gegner... also bei Fantasy hätten wir da Goblins, Orks, Zombies und Drachen, und bei SciFi wären's Ganger, Aliens, Riesenratten, und Mutanten. 

Eine gute Story ist nur der Hauptplot. Für ein gutes Rollenspiel braucht man idR aber noch ne ganze Menge Beiwerk drumherum. Und da fängt es dann an schwierig zu werden.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem einfacheren meinte ich übrigens die Visualisierung. (Diablo 2 z.B. ist nicht wegen High-End-Grafik berühmt geworden)


Was nix an meinem Punkt ändert. Die Grafik ist heutzutage auf Grund von freien Engines eh fast schon nebensächlich. Das Skill-/Regelsystem, die Quest-/Plotreihen, die Items, ... das ist es was soviel Zeit und Arbeit verschlingt. Vorallem das Balancing kostet Nerven ohne Ende, auch für ein SP-Spiel um den "UBERSKILL" zu verhindern mit dem jeder Kampf in pure Monotonie abdriftet und das Spiel insgesamt langweilig wird.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier sagst du es auch selber: Wenn die Community sich nicht dreht, gehen Ego-Shooter sehr schnell unter.
> Es wird grad die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht, natürlich mit bombastischer Grafik, toller Story, Kämpfen, aber trotzdem Rätseln.  Also ne Mischung aus HL2 und Monkey Island???


Ich hab nie irgendwas von "bombastischer Grafik" gesagt. OGRE bzw Irrlicht wären in meinen Augen völlig ausreichend.

Die Community kommt von ganz allein, wenn das Spiel was taugt. Das entscheidende ist Story und (für ein FPS) Level-, Waffen-, und Gegnerdesign. Wenn das Spiel aber da schon schwächelt wird's auch nix mit Community.

Mein Punkt ist dass ein FPS prinzipiell einfacher aufzubauen ist als ein Adventure und va ein RPG. Es muss deswegen nicht schlechter sein, oder auf eine gute Story verzichten. Bestes Beispiel ist mMn immer noch Undying (auch wenn das schon diverse RPG Anleihe hatte durch die lernbaren Zauber).



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rollenspiele werden ja offenbar auch sehr engstirnig betrachtet.
> Dort gibt es oft ausreichend anspruchsvolle Quests, dass man sich schonmal an ein Adventure erinnert fühlt.


Und wie willst du RPGs sonst betrachten? Ein _Rollen_spiel definiert sich eben über die Geschichte, die Interaktion mit NPCs und Gegnern, dem Regelsystem, und den Quests. Was anderes ist für die Bewertung eines RPGs nebensächlich, weil es per Definition nicht notwendig ist.

Was nutzt nem Rollenspiel die UE3, wenn die Quests sich auf Diablo1 Niveau bewegen, und die Interaktion mit NPCs auf dem Stand von WoW ist (hol mir das, bring mir jenes, sammle X davon, töte Z, usw...)?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, aber Titel mit guter SP-Story wie z.B. Max Payne 1 & 2, XIII, WarCraft 3, StarCraft, Bloodlines spiele ich nach einiger Zeit immer und immer mal wieder durch. Max Payne 1 dürfte ich z.B. sicherlich mittlerweile öfter als 20x durchgespielt haben, und die Story / Figuren können mich noch immer begeistern. Hier vermisse ich keinen MP. Bei WarCraft 3 hingegen spiele ich auch nur die Kampagne und erstelle mit dem Editor eigene kleine Karten, aber im MP habe ich die Dinger maximal 3 Tage gespielt, da ich das Erlebnis einfach zu frustrierend fand. Ich will bei solchen Spielen entspannen, und nicht im MP von Hardcore-Gamern bereits nach 70 Sekunden im Spiel totgerusht werden. Bei XIII war mir der MP auch Wurst, den habe ich kaum gespielt, und maximal mal eine Runde gegen Bots bestritten. Solche Inhalte haben bei mir einfach keinen spielerischen Nährwert, und begeistern i.d.R. nicht länger als wenige Tage.


> Ohne MP wär das Spiel doch nach ner Woche in der Versenkung verschwunden. Siehe Shadow Ops, Chaser, Pariah, Undying, ... die ganzen Shooter ohne MP waren alle nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen wieder weg.


War Pariah nicht ein MP-Shooter im Stil von UT? Egal, auch bei Undying gilt / galt: Durchgespielt, ins Regal, nach 4 Monaten wieder durchgespielt, ins Regal, nach einer Zeit wieder durchgespielt, ins Regal. Wird wohl so lange gehen, bis das Ding nicht mehr lauffähig ist. Einen MP habe ich dort keine einzige Sekunde vermisst. 


> eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, anderes Thema, aber der Begriff Tiefgang hat mit Gothic 3 nicht viel gemeinsam, wie ich finde. Stundenlang durch große aber langweilige Gegenden zu stampfen, und stupide Sammelquests zu erfüllen halte ich weder für anspruchsvoll, noch für unterhaltsam - bezogen auf einen längeren Zeitraum. Eine sinnvolle Story hat man dort auch mit der Lupe gesucht. 


> Ein FPS hingegen ist relativ einfach zu realisieren. Es gibt genug freie bzw OSS Engines die schick genug aussehen um was damit anfangen zu können. Gamedesign sollte auch nicht so schwierig sein, da ausser Waffen- und Gegnerdesign idR kaum was anfällt. Solange das Leveldesign einigermaßen passt und die gestellten Aufgaben nicht gar zu hahnebüchern sind ist das Spiel zumindest guter Durchschnitt. Was sich bei nem RPG schon sehr viel schwerer erreichen lässt.


 Da kann ich nur sagen: Wie durchschnittlicher soll das Genre denn noch werden? Wenn große Studios wie ID, Raven, Monolith und HumanHead nur gehobenen Durchschnitt mit ihren Machwerken erreichen können, wie soll dann ausgerechnet ein "Com-Projekt" auch nur ansatzweise dieses Niveau erreichen. Ich habe genug von Preys, Fears, Quakes, Dooms, Far Crys und all den anderen 08/15-Titeln. Entweder das ultimative Storymonster mit Tiefgang, Figuren, überlegten Features, perfekten Waffen und enorm guter Spielbarkeit, als wieder nur ein Wischiwaschi-Game, das man mal schnell hinrotzen kann. Davon gibt es genug. Richtig oder gar nicht. Kompromisse sind Mist.


> eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storys funktionieren nur mit Scripts, Scripts funktionieren nur mit passenden Figuren die man "sterben" lassen kann, oder anderweitig "verwertet". In einem freien MP-Shooter geht so etwas imho nicht auf. Dialoge, Konversationen, NPCs, und feste Rahmenhandlungen machen einen MP-Shooter langweilig und berechenbar. Niemand würde einen MP spielen wollen, der alle 15 Minuten von einer Renderszene, einem Monolog oder einer Storyerklärung unterbrochen wird.


> eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P'n'C Games sind leichter zu produzieren, und eben in der Regel anspruchsvoller als Shooter oder Vergleichbares. Was ein gewisser Vorteil wäre. Ob man jedes Genre mit einer guten Story versetzen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dafür gab es in den letzten 10 Jahren einfach zu wenig funktionierende Beispiele.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Jester84 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nie irgendwas von "bombastischer Grafik" gesagt.



Das mit der Grafik war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein.

Hat man bei Shootern mehr Freiheit in Hinsicht auf Gegner und "Quests"?
Quest kann man leider viel zu selten sagen,  ->meistens<- (nicht immer) ist das Ziel klar: entweder überlebe bis zu Punkt X oder töte alles, mit etwas Glück ne Quest wie bei Diablo 1.
Oblivion ist ein übrgiens schönes Beispiel, dass Quests in Rollenspielen auch Rätsel gut verbaut werden können.
Waffenmäßig sind eh alle Genres ausgereizt, es gibt schon ziemlich alles und man kann nicht mehr viel draufsetzen.
Rollenspiele könnten übrigens auch mal in der Neuzeit angesiedelt werden, auch ohne großartige Fantasy-Inhalte.
Jedes Genre kann verzerrt werden, soweit man will.
Ich glaube, beim Rollenspiel hat man die beste Basis, um in alle Richtung abzuschweifen oder einen Genre-Mix zu erstellen.
Mal abgesehen von Simulationen, das könnte schwerer werden.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] War Pariah nicht ein MP-Shooter im Stil von UT?


Hab mich wahrscheinlich getäuscht, aber ich dachte vom gleichen Entwickler gabs so ein durchschnittlichen SP FPS? 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, auch bei Undying gilt / galt: Durchgespielt, ins Regal, nach 4 Monaten wieder durchgespielt, ins Regal, nach einer Zeit wieder durchgespielt, ins Regal. Wird wohl so lange gehen, bis das Ding nicht mehr lauffähig ist. Einen MP habe ich dort keine einzige Sekunde vermisst.


Das ist der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen dir und mir. Ich kenn die Story von fast allen Spielen die ich hab mittlerweile auswendig. Es macht mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr die zu spielen. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, anderes Thema, aber der Begriff Tiefgang hat mit Gothic 3 nicht viel gemeinsam, wie ich finde. Stundenlang durch große aber langweilige Gegenden zu stampfen, und stupide Sammelquests zu erfüllen halte ich weder für anspruchsvoll, noch für unterhaltsam - bezogen auf einen längeren Zeitraum. Eine sinnvolle Story hat man dort auch mit der Lupe gesucht.


Das mag jetzt auf G3 zutreffen, meine anderen Beispiele sind aber noch gültig. Ausser ihr alle wärt mit einem Einfachst-RPG auf dem Niveau von NWN zufrieden. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur sagen: Wie durchschnittlicher soll das Genre denn noch werden? Wenn große Studios wie ID, Raven, Monolith und HumanHead nur gehobenen Durchschnitt mit ihren Machwerken erreichen können, wie soll dann ausgerechnet ein "Com-Projekt" auch nur ansatzweise dieses Niveau erreichen.


Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich hab nie gesagt dass die großen Entwicklerteams "nur Durchschnitt" bringen. Das mag deine Meinung sein.

Um es anders zu formulieren:
Große Entwicklerstudios = Wertung idr 80-90%
PCG Spiel = Wertung 60-75%



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe genug von Preys, Fears, Quakes, Dooms, Far Crys und all den anderen 08/15-Titeln. Entweder das ultimative Storymonster mit Tiefgang, Figuren, überlegten Features, perfekten Waffen und enorm guter Spielbarkeit, als wieder nur ein Wischiwaschi-Game, das man mal schnell hinrotzen kann. Davon gibt es genug.


Tja, dann tuts mir leid für dich. Ich weiß ja nicht was du erwartest, dass PCG sich mal für 5 Jahre das Team von ID ausleiht?



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig oder gar nicht. Kompromisse sind Mist.


[/quote]
Dann sollten wir die Sache am besten hier und jetzt beenden und gleich ganz bleiben lassen. Weil ohne viele Kompromisse wird das nichts werden. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Storys funktionieren nur mit Scripts, Scripts funktionieren nur mit passenden Figuren die man "sterben" lassen kann, oder anderweitig "verwertet". In einem freien MP-Shooter geht so etwas imho nicht auf. Dialoge, Konversationen, NPCs, und feste Rahmenhandlungen machen einen MP-Shooter langweilig und berechenbar.


War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag, meine Güte. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand würde einen MP spielen wollen, der alle 15 Minuten von einer Renderszene, einem Monolog oder einer Storyerklärung unterbrochen wird.


Die Frage ist da eben in wieweit die Spieler bereit sind mal die Action eien Gang zurückzuschalten um der Geschichte etwas Raum zu gönnen.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> P'n'C Games sind leichter zu produzieren, und eben in der Regel anspruchsvoller als Shooter oder Vergleichbares. Was ein gewisser Vorteil wäre.


Sagst du. Ich hab andere Ansichten von P'n'Cs.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man jedes Genre mit einer guten Story versetzen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dafür gab es in den letzten 10 Jahren einfach zu wenig funktionierende Beispiele.
> 
> Regards, eX!


FPS: Tron, Undying, Elite Force, Fire Warrior
RTS: StarCraft, C&C Serie (ohne Generals), HdR-BfME
RPG: TES Serie, BG Serie, DSA Serie (ok, ist schon ein bisschen länger als 10 Jahre  )
Aufbau-Strategie: Siedler Serie
Weltraum-Strategie: MoO Serie (hat mal jemand vom 3. Teil das Handbuch gelesen?  )
SciFi-Action: Freelancer, Starlancer
Rennspiele: hab ich nie gemocht/gespielt, kann ich nix dazu sagen


----------



## autumnSkies (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich will das Rossi der Protagonist wird!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Grafik war nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein.


Aso. 



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man bei Shootern mehr Freiheit in Hinsicht auf Gegner und "Quests"?
> Quest kann man leider viel zu selten sagen,  ->meistens<- (nicht immer) ist das Ziel klar: entweder überlebe bis zu Punkt X oder töte alles, mit etwas Glück ne Quest wie bei Diablo 1.


Naja, was willst du sonst machen ohne dass es zusehr in Richtung RPG abdriftet? "Sammle 10 Beerenbüsche", "Bring mir 5 Wildschweinleder"?  

Bei nem Shooter gehts eben im Normalfall darum sich mit Waffengewalt seinen Weg durch das Level/den Abschnitt/die Episode zu bahnen.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Oblivion ist ein übrgiens schönes Beispiel, dass Quests in Rollenspielen auch Rätsel gut verbaut werden können.


Ich weiß. 



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Waffenmäßig sind eh alle Genres ausgereizt, es gibt schon ziemlich alles und man kann nicht mehr viel draufsetzen.


Wobei, es gäbe da schon noch einige Möglichkeiten. Erinnert sich jemand an die RPG-Elemente von Tron 2.0? Sowas in der Art.

Man könnte doch einen Telepathen spielen, der neben den "normalen" Feuerwaffen auch seine übernatürlichen Fähigkeiten gebraucht. Also Gegner kontrollieren/verwirren, oder mittels Telekinese durch die Gegend werfen/Zeugs Vader-like auf sie drauf werfen.

Oder man erinnere sich an die alte "Mission Erde" Serie die mal vor etlichen Jahren auf Vox lief. Die menschlichen Agenten der Aliens hatten alle organische Symbionten am Arm kleben die dem Wirtskörper ein bisschen Energie abzapften und daraus starke Energieentladungen katalysierten.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rollenspiele könnten übrigens auch mal in der Neuzeit angesiedelt werden, auch ohne großartige Fantasy-Inhalte.


Ist mir schon auch klar. Aber dann hast du das Problem der offenen Welt. Bzw der künstlichen Einschränkungen die dem Spieler auferlegt werden (lies: Millionen von verschlossenen, unzerstörbaren Türen, nicht benutzbare Ubahnen, usw).



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Genre kann verzerrt werden, soweit man will.


Bis es eben aufhört Genre A zu sein und Genre B wird. 



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, beim Rollenspiel hat man die beste Basis, um in alle Richtung abzuschweifen oder einen Genre-Mix zu erstellen.


Kommt drauf an worauf man hinaus will. Für andere Sachen wäre FPS oder RTS eine bessere Ausgangsbasis.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen von Simulationen, das könnte schwerer werden.


Nur mal so als Anstoß was bei einem "einfachen" RPG beachtet werden muss...

* Ein Hauptcharakter (TES, Gothic) oder Party (BG, DSA)?
* Skill- (es wird auf den Skill gewürfelt, Attribute modifizieren den Mindestwurf) oder Attributsbasierendes (es wird auf das Attribut gewürfelt, Skills modifizieren den Mindestwurf) System?
* Wieviel Attribute und Skills?
* Welche Würfelgröße? d20 (NWN)? d100 (TES)? Ganz was anderes?
* Additives (Attribut+Skill+Würfel vs Mindestwurf+Schwierigkeit) oder subtraktives (Würfel vs Attribut+Skill-Schwierigkeit) System? 
* Direkte (TES, Gothic) oder indirekte (SpellForce, BG+IWD) Steuerung?
* Grafisches (BG, Diablo, Sacred) oder tabellarisches (TES, Stonekeep) Inventar?
* Kampfsystem mit HP (DnD, TES, Gothic) oder Wundstufen (IIRC Bloodlines und Call of Cthulhu)?

Und das sind nur ein paar wenige Fragen über den mechanischen Unterbau. Da ist noch nix mit Plot, Engine, oder Quests. Und jede der Fragen wirft wieder andere Entscheidungen auf die getroffen werden müssen und einen großen Einfluss auf das Gameplay haben.


----------



## STARSCrazy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Meine persönliche Zusammenfassung

Stand 14.02.2007 13:30 uhr

Genre:	Action-Rollenspiel-1st/3rd-Person-Shooter
(Abstimmung: Rollenspiel 29,3%, Egoshooter 20,3%, Action-Rollenspiel 6,0%, Action-Adventure 7,8 = 63,4% aller Stimmen

Szenario: Endzeit-Zukunft in China

Hintergrundstory:
Während der chinesischen Revolution (in der Zukunft) kam es zu einer Explosion in einer geheimen Chemiefabrik. Ein mutierter
hochansteckender Virus gerät aus seinem Gefängnis und verteilt sich binnen weniger Stunden über die Atmosphäre über die ganze Erde. 
Je nach Genetik des Menschen führt der Virus schon nach wenigen Minuten zur Bewusstlosigkeit oder zum Tod.
Chaos bricht aus. Viele Menschen sterben daran. Nur wenige Menschen sichern ihr Überleben in sicheren Bunkern tief unter der Erde. Doch die 
Folgen sind weitaus größer. In der Panik der ersten Wochen, kam es weltweit zu mehreren atomaren Kriegen und zerstörten Kernkraftwerken.
Die Natur rächte sich mit zahlreichen Erdbeben, Tsunamis und Vulkanausbrüchen. Bis sich der Himmel verdunkelte und die große Teile der
Welt im ewigen Eis verschwand. Doch die Genetik des intelligenten Viruses mutiert ständig weiter. Es entwickeln sich in den nachfolgenden 
Generation Mutationen, Geisteskrankheiten neue Superfähigkeiten. Der Virus lernt schließlich mit seines gleichen zu 
kommunizieren entwickelt daraus eine Art globale Intelligenz. Er züchtet sich seine eigenen Menschenrassen heran, die ihm als Wirt dienen.

Hauptstory:
In einem Labor unweit der oben genannten Chemiefabrik lief gerade, während der Explosion, ein Experiment mit einer "ungefährlichen" Version
des oben genannten Viruses. Das geheimen Experiment dient der Kryonik-Forschung (Kryonik = Reanimation kryogenisch eingefrorener Toter) an dem 
einige unwissende Freiwillige Teilnehmen. Der entsprechende Virus sollte dabei die Lebensfunktionen des "Toten" nach dem Einfrieren neu aktivieren.
Gerade nachdem die Testpersonen eingefroren wurden, explodierte die (zum Labor dazugehörige) Fabrik und das Chaos trat ein. 10 Jahre später
(solange hält das Zukunfts-Stromaggregat) tauen die Testpersonen wieder auf und stellen sich ihrer Gegenwart.

Gameplay:
Im Koop-Modus bestreiten die Spieler die Flucht aus ihrem Gefängnis, dass von Zombies, willenlosen Mutanten und Verseuchten bewacht wird.
In rollenspielmanier kann jeder Spieler seinen Charakter individuell entwickeln und dessen Fähigkeiten herausheben. Desweiteren treffen
die Spieler auf Menschen, die dem Virus noch nicht zum Opfer gefallen sind. Doch sind nicht alle hilflod. Es haben sich in den letzten
Jahren mehrere Überlebende zu Banden zusammengeschlossen, die alle für ihr überleben kämpfen. Es kann gerätselt, geballert mit den Banden verhandelt und gestritten werden.

Ein alternativer Multiplayer-Modus beschränkt sich auf das gemeinsame Zombiejagen ohne Story (wem's gefällt).

==============
Die Ideen stammen teilweise aus den Kommentaren von Deadmansan, darkmatty89, absolute-heike und Guallamalla.



			
				darkmatty89's Beitrag schrieb:
			
		

> ein Survival-Horrorspiel wie RE oder SH mit nem cooperativen MP - gemeinsam in verschiedenen Gebäuden und Regionen gegen scharen von Zombies zu überleben, interaktive Umgebung wo auch Stühle und Besen als waffen dienen, man Fenster und Türen verstärken bzw. verrammeln kann, Charaktere sich Munition und Waffen untereinander austauschen können und zusammenhalten müssen um zu überleben. Ähnlich wie in Outbreak unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten: Einer ist zimmermann und kann Türen zunageln oder Gegenstände auseinanderschrauben um waffen daraus zu machen, ein anderer ist ein begnadeter scharfschütze und als einziger in der Lage entsprechende gewehre zu nutzen, dann ein Kampfsportler der auch ohne Waffen wehrhaft ist, ein Polizist der von Anfang an eine Dienstwaffe mit genug Munition mitführt etc.
> Eigentlich war Outbreak ja für den MP konzipiert gewesen, konnte aber wohl (vielleicht auch aus Zeitdruck) nicht entsprechend umgesetzt werden





			
				Guallamalla's Beitrag schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel fängt mehrere hundert Jahre in der Zukunft an. Die Zivilisation ist so gut wie am Ende und Technologie gibt es auch keine mehr. Man lebt wie im 19. Jahrhundert mit primitiveren Formen von Pistolen und Gewehren. Die Geschichte ist mittlerweile in Vergessenheit geraten und man weiss nicht welche Geschichten wahr oder Märchen sind. Man kennt nur Ruinen oder kaputte gegenstände aus der Vergangenheit. Von dem Virus weiss niemand mehr was genaues, es gibt jedoch verschiedene mutierte Formen von Menschen und Tieren, die Teils mit und Teils gegen die Menschen leben.
> 
> Einen Menschen lässen die Umstände jedoch nicht in Ruhe, da man weiss, dass es eine Zeit vor der seinen gab, in der sich plötzlich alles verändert hat. Über diese Zeit von vorher weiss man natürlich nur sehr wenig und so begibt er sich auf die Suche, was das erste drittel des Spieles ausmachen soll. Wälder, Berge, Ruinen und Mutanten.
> 
> ...



_eXEdit: Layoutkiller gekillt *g*_


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				autumnSkies am 14.02.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das Rossi der Protagonist wird!


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 14.02.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich will das Rossi der Protagonist wird!



und ein geheimes Level mit einen Ganzkörperspiegel


----------



## Aksakal (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

zu STARSCrazy

Sehr cool, die Geschichte, aber die Handlung ähnelt ein bissel dem S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich hab nie gesagt dass die großen Entwicklerteams "nur Durchschnitt" bringen. Das mag deine Meinung sein.
> 
> Um es anders zu formulieren:
> Große Entwicklerstudios = Wertung idr 80-90%
> PCG Spiel = Wertung 60-75%


Habe ich auch niemals behauptet, dass es deine Meinung wäre. Ist ausschließlich bezogen auf den Post meine ganz eigene. *g*
Also eine 60 - 75% "Gurke" würde ich nicht kaufen, prinzipiell nicht, wenn es sich um einen Shooter handelt, schon gar nicht wenn auf der Packung etwas von PCG steht. Das wäre imho mit richtig fieser Doppelmoral verbunden, auf der einen Seite "basht" man andere Games, dann hingegen bringt man selbst so einen Rotz raus. 


> Tja, dann tuts mir leid für dich. Ich weiß ja nicht was du erwartest, dass PCG sich mal für 5 Jahre das Team von ID ausleiht?


 Bitte kein ID! Dann wäre es ja wieder nur ein 08/15-Oldskool-Game mit schlechten spielerischen Möglichkeiten und einer Story auf dem Niveau einer bemalten Toilettenwand. Man könnte sich hingegen aber mal Romane durchlesen, also so richtige kleine Taschenbücher, da schaffen es die Autoren nämlich regelmäßig tolle Figuren zu entwickeln, und interessante Geschichten zu erzählen. Ich rede jetzt von Low-Budget-Büchern, also diesen Groschenromanen, nicht von Werken von Dan Brown und Co. Selbst Herbert Fisch, 57 aus Wuppertal (fiktiver Autor) schreibt bessere Geschichten als die Leute von Crysis, id, Raven. Soooo schwer ist es nicht, eine Geschichte aufzusetzen, schwer ist es hingegen, diese auch zu realisieren. Es wird eben mehr Geld / Geduld in die Engine gesteckt, als in die Story.


> Dann sollten wir die Sache am besten hier und jetzt beenden und gleich ganz bleiben lassen. Weil ohne viele Kompromisse wird das nichts werden.


 Mein Standpunkt bleibt. Es gibt genug 08/15-Stoff auf dem Markt, da bringt ein Game mit dem Label von PCG auch nichts. Ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass man ~ 10 Millionen $ locker machen könnte, um mal eben ein professionelles Studio mit so einer Materie zu beauftragen. Im Umkehrschluss halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass überhaupt jemand aus der Branche konkret Interesse an den gesammelten Ideen hat, da einige Konzepte (meins, das von Goddess und andere) einfach zu komplex / "fordernd" wären. Manchmal glaube ich echt, man entwickelt Spiele nur für Grundschüler die die ersten 7 Buchstaben im Alphabet kennen, aber nicht für Leute, die sich gerne von guten Geschichten mitreißen lassen.


> Sagst du. Ich hab andere Ansichten von P'n'Cs.


 Sage ich, und die Hobby-Entwickler, die bereits Remakes von Klassikern oder gar neue P'n'Cs entwickelt haben. Verglichen mit professionel anmutenden Ego-Shootern aus der Fan-Com haben solche Ideen einfach einen höheren Erfolgsfaktor. Sprich: Am Ende kommt oftmals tatsächlich etwas Spielbares dabei raus.


> FPS: Tron, Undying, Elite Force, Fire Warrior
> RTS: StarCraft, C&C Serie (ohne Generals), HdR-BfME
> RPG: TES Serie, BG Serie, DSA Serie (ok, ist schon ein bisschen länger als 10 Jahre  )
> Aufbau-Strategie: Siedler Serie
> ...


Trotzdem sehr mager, wenn man bedenkt, dass immerhin rund 2 Dekaden vergangen sind, und die meisten Meilensteine in der ersten Dekade entwickelt wurden, und nun seit 5 Jahren praktisch nur noch Mainstream auf die Kundschaft losgelassen wird. Aber die Leute wollen es ja so.

Regards, eX!


----------



## STARSCrazy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Aksakal am 14.02.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> zu STARSCrazy
> 
> Sehr cool, die Geschichte, aber die Handlung ähnelt ein bissel dem S.T.A.L.K.E.R



Leider gibt es nicht all zu viele Möglichkeiten "Zombies" zu begründen: Magie, Virus, atomare Verseuchung oder vielleicht noch Gedankenkontrolle.

Die China-Virus-Idee wurde ja gestern schon angesprochen. (von Deadmansan). Hab sie jetzt nur übernommen und etwas ausgebaut.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=13&tid=5479576&page=3


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Also eine 60 - 75% "Gurke" würde ich nicht kaufen, prinzipiell nicht, wenn es sich um einen Shooter handelt, schon gar nicht wenn auf der Packung etwas von PCG steht. Das wäre imho mit richtig fieser Doppelmoral verbunden, auf der einen Seite "basht" man andere Games, dann hingegen bringt man selbst so einen Rotz raus.





			
				PCG Spielspaßwertung schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> >70% - Die zweite Liga - im besten Sinne des Wortes "gute" Spiele mit Schwächen in einzelnen Disziplinen.
> >60% - Wenn Sie die Thematik des Spiels interssiert, kommt dieser gerade noch "befriedigende" Titel für Sie in Frage.
> [...]


Also als "Gurken" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Aber was erwartet man, wenn man das permanente 9999,99999% Gehype als Standard ansieht?  



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein ID! Dann wäre es ja wieder nur ein 08/15-Oldskool-Game mit schlechten spielerischen Möglichkeiten und einer Story auf dem Niveau einer bemalten Toilettenwand. [...]


Dann mach nen besseren Vorschlag. Man, nimm doch nicht immer alles so wörtlich. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Standpunkt bleibt. Es gibt genug 08/15-Stoff auf dem Markt, da bringt ein Game mit dem Label von PCG auch nichts. Ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass man ~ 10 Millionen $ locker machen könnte, um mal eben ein professionelles Studio mit so einer Materie zu beauftragen. [...]


Sagt dir der Begriff "Gedankenexperiment" was? 

Ausserdem, was denkst du mit wieviel "Vorschlägen" Blizzard, ID, Epic und Co pro Monat überschwemmt werden? Die _können_ die sich gar net anschauen wenn die noch an ihren Games arbeiten wollen. 

Wenn aber ein gut durchdachtes und entwickeltes Gesamtkonzept, vielleicht schon mit ein paar Skizzen/designten Quests/usw..., vorliegt stehen die Chancen exponentiell besser dass es sich vielleicht ein Entwicklerteam zumindest mal anschaut.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Trotzdem sehr mager, wenn man bedenkt, dass immerhin rund 2 Dekaden vergangen sind, und die meisten Meilensteine in der ersten Dekade entwickelt wurden, und nun seit 5 Jahren praktisch nur noch Mainstream auf die Kundschaft losgelassen wird. Aber die Leute wollen es ja so.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Irgendwie erinnert mich deine Diskussionsweise an die von Boesor.

"<Aussage>"
-- "Bring Beweise, Beispiele, Fakten!"
"<Beispiele, Fakten>"
-- "Reicht nicht!"


----------



## Medith (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Naja ist meinermeinung nach ja wirklich übersichtlicher , also das mit des Quick Pools aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich en Spiele Wunsch hätte würd ich Kombinieren   
Rollenspiel, das man Online Spielen kann , mit Action Elementen was zum Beispiel den Kampf angeht.
Sowie Strategie und Aufbau
 

Also ein Halb Rollplayactionstrategieaufbauonlinemassmultiplayer Spiel
  Cooles Word


----------



## ich98 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Handball-Simulation


----------



## Mothman (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

HAHA! Da kehrt ihr Point n Click Adventures unter den Tisch, dabei will das hier jeder dritte sehen. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Den Großteil der Arbeit eines Adventures macht das Storyschreiben aus. In der technischen Umsetzbarkeit sind Point n Click Adventures noch die "Einfachsten".
Daher ist es _(sofern hier wirklich eine Umsetzung geplant ist..ich zweifle ja noch, da man mich auch nicht aufklärt, obwohl ich im anderen Thread schon darum gebeten habe    )_ doch die einzige realistische Möglichkeit. 
Ich bin mir nämlich fast sicher, dass eine Simulation oder ein Rollenspiel viel zu komplex und ein Shooter viel zu teuer und schwierig in der Entwicklung wäre. Point n Click Adventures hat wohl jeder schon mal selber hergestellt (sei es mit AGS oder ohen Hilfe). 
Aber die "guten" Spiele von heute verschlingen nicht umsonst Unsummen an Finanzen und Massen von Zeit währned der Entwicklung. Also ich sehe das einzig realistisch Umsetzbare wäre ein Point n Click Adventure...
...darauf läuft es hinaus   


Gruß


----------



## HagenP (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Der Virus verteilt sich binnen weniger Stunden über die ganze Erde??? Ein Virus der in wenigen Minuten zum Tod führt??? Mehrere Atomkriege binnen weniger Wochen??? Selbige sollen Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche und Tsunamis auslösen???

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nicht das Geringste gegen Sience-Fction oder Fantasy. Aber wenn es absurd wird, dann ist es des Guten zu viel. Mit der HIntergrundstory braucht man sich um kein glaubwürdiges Setting und "Drehbuch " mehr kümmern, das kann dann auch nichts mehr reißen.


----------



## elas (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.02.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Mir persönlich machen die spiele mit individualität und innovation am meisten spass. 
Ich hatte mal eine Idee zu einem Spiel. Wie wäre es mit einem Strategie Spiel das Rundenbasiert ist und gleichzeitig ein Managerspiel? Der spieler kann die Schlachten selber spielen kann aber auch seine Kommadanten dorthin befehligen, je nach können des Kommadanten und der Truppe  gehen die Schlachte aus. Das heisst das diese Soldaten eigene Persönlichkeiten und Qualitäten entwickeln un der Spieler diese unterstützen und ausbauen kann. 
Dabei würde ich eine Aufteilung der Zuständigkeiten haben wie z.B. Offensiv, Defens. Aufklärung, Nachschub etc und diese mit den jeweiligen Kommadanten besetzen. Der Kommadant nutzt die resourcen der Soldaten eben gut oder auch nur schlecht.... ich hab diese detailierter ausgearbeitet möchte aber nicht alles hier aufschreiben. Bei interresse würde ich aber gerne eine detailierte beschreibung abgeben.
Alles in allem denke ich aber das solch ein spiel keine super Grafik braucht aber sehr wohl eine hohe KI.
Was meint ihr dazu? Wär das was für euch?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also als "Gurken" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Aber was erwartet man, wenn man das permanente 9999,99999% Gehype als Standard ansieht?


Ich glaube ich gehöre da zu einer Randgruppe, ich erwarte nichts von den ganzen Shooter-Spielen, pfeife auf die Hype-News von PCG und Co. (Gothic!!!!Orgasmus!!!elf!!!!, C&C3!!!!!Orgasmus!!!111, WoW!!!Orgasmus1111!!!), und werde trotzdem in der Regel enttäuscht. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich selbst schuld, weil ich Bücher oder allgemein Geschichten lese, und dann einfach irgendwo erwarte, dass ein 12 Millionen Dollar Shooter zumindest auf dem selben Niveau ist, wie ein Groschenroman der am Bahnhofskiosk für 3 Euro zu haben ist, und innerhalb von 4 Monaten geschrieben wurde - bei einem minimalen Kostenaufwand.





> Dann mach nen besseren Vorschlag. Man, nimm doch nicht immer alles so wörtlich.


 Habe ich doch schon gemacht, und zuletzt auch Mothman: P'n'C. Storyeinbindung, leichte technische Realisierung. Perfekt für ein Newcomer-Game, welches auf Meinungen aus der Com setzt.





> Sagt dir der Begriff "Gedankenexperiment" was?


 Ja, nur versuche ich realistisch zu bleiben, und mir solche utopischen Gedankenexperimente konsequent zu verkneifen.





> Wenn aber ein gut durchdachtes und entwickeltes Gesamtkonzept, vielleicht schon mit ein paar Skizzen/designten Quests/usw..., vorliegt stehen die Chancen exponentiell besser dass es sich vielleicht ein Entwicklerteam zumindest mal anschaut.


Entwickler / Publisher denken immer wirtschaftlich, und zu komplexe Ideen verkaufen sind nicht, oder nur schlecht. Daher wird auf Mainstream gesetzt. Genau deshalb finde ich diese Idee von PCG mit der Spielentwicklung auch gut, weil man HIER eben die Ideen einbringen kann, die sonst niemals realisiert werden, da einfach die Akzeptanz der Käufer zu gering ist.


> Irgendwie erinnert mich deine Diskussionsweise an die von Boesor.
> 
> "<Aussage>"
> -- "Bring Beweise, Beispiele, Fakten!"
> ...


Musst aber gestehen, oder eben nicht, dass die paar Spiele schon extrem mager sind, für einen Branchenbereich der seit etwa 20 Jahren am Start ist, und konsequent den Einflussbereich ausbauen konnte. Gerade bezogen auf heutige Technologien ist es traurig zu sehen, dass so wenig Ideen umgesetzt werden, die bereits z.B. in System Shock 1 & 2 oder der Thief-Reihe gut veranschaulicht wurden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich sehe es so wie Mothman, und denke, dass nur dieses Konzept relativ einfach und Erfolg versprechend umgesetzt werden _könnte_

Regards, eX!


----------



## STARSCrazy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				HagenP am 14.02.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Virus verteilt sich binnen weniger Stunden über die ganze Erde??? Ein Virus der in wenigen Minuten zum Tod führt??? Mehrere Atomkriege binnen weniger Wochen??? Selbige sollen Erdbeben, Vulkanausbrüche und Tsunamis auslösen???
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe nicht das Geringste gegen Sience-Fction oder Fantasy. Aber wenn es absurd wird, dann ist es des Guten zu viel. Mit der HIntergrundstory braucht man sich um kein glaubwürdiges Setting und "Drehbuch " mehr kümmern, das kann dann auch nichts mehr reißen.



Okay.. war übertrieben... Mach aus "mehreren Stunden" "mehrere Wochen" uns aus "Wochen" "Monate" usw.
Wenn's dir nur um die Zeiteinheiten geht, kann man ja noch locker nachbessern. Ich hab in dieser frühen Zusammenfassung keinen Anspruch auf absolute Stimmigkeit erhoben.

Bessere die Stimmigkeitsfehler doch einfach aus - hab kein Problem damit.


----------



## Guallamalla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Das Problem der ganzen Aktion ist, dass jeder seine ganz persönlichen Vorstellungen von einem guten Spiel hat. Ich würde die bereits gennanten Point and Click-Spiel oder 200-Seiten Handbuch Flugsimulatoren absolut langweilig und schrecklich finden, um es jetzt mal harmlos und ohne Fäkalsparche auszudrücken.
Wenn jetzt hundert Ideen in ein Spiel eingebaut werden sollen kommt nur Müll heraus, das kann ich euch jetzt schon sagen. Es fehlt dann einfach der Grundfaden im Spiel, ich kenne das nur zu gut aus Gruppenarbeiten aus der Schule.

Aber so wie es ausieht, sind Shooter und Rollenspiel momentan vorne. Ein Shooter wäre technich gesehen einfacher und vielleicht besser, wenn es das erste Spiel einer Arbeitsgruppe ist. Ein Rollenspiel mit komplexerer Schwertführungen würde mich jedoch begeistern.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Mothman am 14.02.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Also ich sehe das einzig realistisch Umsetzbare wäre ein Point n Click Adventure...





			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich sehe es so wie Mothman, und denke, dass nur dieses Konzept relativ einfach und Erfolg versprechend umgesetzt werden _könnte_


Dann denkt ihr zu kurz. Es ist klar dass so ein Projekt - wenn es denn umgesetzt werden sollte - sich nicht in einer Woche runterschreiben lässt. Da werden Monate dafür draufgehen, ohne Frage.

Aber warum denkt ihr ein Shooter wär zu kompliziert? 

Es gibt genug freie Engines (OGRE und Irrlicht wurden von mir ja auch schon benannt), die durchaus akzeptable Ergebnisse liefern können. Sind es nicht immer genau die Fans die schreien "ein gutes Spiel braucht keine gute Grafik", und jetzt heult ihr rum, weil es sich nicht mit UE3/CryE2/Source messen könnte? 

Wie du (eX2) schon gesagt hast, die meisten Stories sind bei FPS sehr dünn, daran dürfte es also auch nicht liegen. Das Problem das ich sehe ist dass immer noch jeder Vorschlag zuviel versucht abzudecken. Protagonist, Plot, Quests, Gameplay,.... Warum versucht ihr nicht eure _Plot_idee (und nur diese) in _einem_ Satz zu beschreiben? So könnte man zumindest mal anfangen Ideen zu sammeln (und die Übersicht zu behalten ^^).

Nur ein paar Beispiele um zu verdeutlichen worauf ich hinaus will:


			
				Unreal2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein mysteriöses Alienartefakt verwickelt den verbitterten Kolonialmarschal Dalton in einen interstellaren Konflikt mit den brutalen Skaari um das Schicksal der Menschheit.





			
				FireWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mitglied der Feuerkaste, dem Kriegerorden der Rasse der Tau, muss sich Kais gegen die Truppen eines menschlichen Verräters und die Horden des Chaos behaupten.





			
				EliteForce schrieb:
			
		

> Gestrandet in einem feindseligen Raumschifffriedhof, muss sich Alex Monroe, ein Mitglied des Voyager Hazard Teams, gegen Borg, Kazon, und einen unbekannten Feind stellen um die Mannschaft zu retten.



Eine genaue Ausarbeitung ist in diesem Stadium einfach fehl am Platze, weil sie sowieso untergehen wird. Es ist genau wie mit einer Facharbeit, einem Referat, oder einem Aufsatz. Man braucht erstmal das Grundgerüst bevor man sich um die Feinheiten Gedanken macht.

Ich denke schon dass sich ein solches Projekt realisieren lassen würde. Ihr habt einfach zu hohe Erwartungen, was auch ein bisschen bigott ist. Einen FPS vergleicht ihr sofort mit den Genrebesten, während ihr bei einem P'n'C nicht den Vergleich mit Runaway, Ankh, und Co macht?  Da würde "euer" Communityprojekt genauso dagegen abstinken.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ... [...] ...


Ich glaube wir reden extrem aneinander vorbei, und da mir momentan Lust und Zeit fehlen jeden Aspekt erneut zu erklären, oder meine Standpunkte noch weiter zu vertiefen bzw. bereits mehrfach Gesagtes unnötig detailliert zu erklären, beende ich die Diskussion hiermit. 

Zumal glaube ich, dass diese "Wir entwickeln ein Spiel"-Sache niemals etwas Konkretes werden wird, zumindest nichts was man als "ansprechend" titulieren könnte, da gesetzte Ansprüche und Hoffnungen einfach zu hoch sind, wie auch meine. 

Daher noch viel Spaß beim Spekulieren, Analysieren, Fokussieren und vielleicht sogar Realisieren. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## SuddenStriker (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich wäre ganz klar für ein Action- oder P'n'C- Adventure im Sci-Fi / Zeitreise-Szenario. Die Story sollte tiefgründig und wendungsreich sein. Perfekt wäre dazu eine höchstmögliche Entscheidungsfreiheit im Storyablauf. Als Spieler möchte man Teil einer Story sein und nicht nur "Zuschauer".


----------



## Jester84 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum denkt ihr ein Shooter wär zu kompliziert?
> 
> Es gibt genug freie Engines (OGRE und Irrlicht wurden von mir ja auch schon benannt), die durchaus akzeptable Ergebnisse liefern können. Sind es nicht immer genau die Fans die schreien "ein gutes Spiel braucht keine gute Grafik", und jetzt heult ihr rum, weil es sich nicht mit UE3/CryE2/Source messen könnte?



Engines kann man vielseitig nutzen, das muss sich doch nicht unbedingt auf einen FPS, P'n'C-Adv oder RPG begrenzen, von daher ist der Anhaltspunkt nicht sonderlich relevant.



> Eine genaue Ausarbeitung ist in diesem Stadium einfach fehl am Platze, weil sie sowieso untergehen wird. Es ist genau wie mit einer Facharbeit, einem Referat, oder einem Aufsatz. Man braucht erstmal das Grundgerüst bevor man sich um die Feinheiten Gedanken macht.



Richtig! Der Feinentwurf wäre sinnlos, aber ein Grobentwurf ist hilfreich.
Wenn man sich auf ein Genre geeinigt hat, werden sich die Storys und Szenarien nochmal filtern. Nicht alles lässt sich annehmbar in jedem Bereich umsetzen.



> Ich denke schon dass sich ein solches Projekt realisieren lassen würde. Ihr habt einfach zu hohe Erwartungen, was auch ein bisschen bigott ist. Einen FPS vergleicht ihr sofort mit den Genrebesten, während ihr bei einem P'n'C nicht den Vergleich mit Runaway, Ankh, und Co macht?  Da würde "euer" Communityprojekt genauso dagegen abstinken.



Ich persönlich sehe es von dem Standpunkt, dass ein FPS vom Gameplay zu statisch ist.
Bei einigen anderen genannten Genres reichen neue Ideen, neue Rätsel oder Ähnliches.
Auch wenn FPS offenbar deine Favoriten sind, ist die spielerische Anforderung für mich persönlich zu kurzweilig.
Aber man kann ja einfach mal das Votingergebnis abwarten, dann werden wir sehen.
Es ist ja nicht "unser" oder "euer" Projekt, sondern das der Community!

Eins ist Fakt:
Wenn das Projekt umgesetzt wird, seh ich es mir auf jeden Fall an. EGAL, welches Genre es ist.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre ganz klar für ein Action- oder P'n'C- Adventure im Sci-Fi / Zeitreise-Szenario. Die Story sollte tiefgründig und wendungsreich sein.


Hätte bestimmt auch was für sich.  Nur schließt sich mMn "Zeitreise" und "tiefgründige Story" gegenseitig aus. 

Die meisten Stories in denen Zeitreisen ne große Rolle spielen sind entweder eher humoristisch/ironisch ausgelegt ("Zurück in die Zukunft"), oder völlig schwachsinnig ("ST: V - Endgame" bzw "ST: V - Relativity"). 

In meinen Augen läuft es früher oder später auf eines dieser Extreme hinaus, weil oft die Konsequenzen von Zeitreisen nicht richtig bedacht worden sind und es zu logischen Brüchen innerhalb des Plots kommt.



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt wäre dazu eine höchstmögliche Entscheidungsfreiheit im Storyablauf. Als Spieler möchte man Teil einer Story sein und nicht nur "Zuschauer".


Was meinen persönlichen Knackpunkt bei P'n'C Games darstellt. Klassisch dirigiert man in diesen Spielen immer einen anderen Charakter aus dem Blickwinkels eines unsichtbaren Beobachters duch die Landschaft. 

Dadurch kann in meinen Augen einfach keine persönliche Identifikation mit dem Protagonisten entstehen, weil die Steuerung immer indirekt erfolgt.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Engines kann man vielseitig nutzen, das muss sich doch nicht unbedingt auf einen FPS, P'n'C-Adv oder RPG begrenzen, von daher ist der Anhaltspunkt nicht sonderlich relevant.


Natürlich doch. Nur ist von den dreien ein FPS in meinen Augen noch das am einfachsten realisierbare. 

Ein RPG wird an der Komplexität des Systems und der Welt scheitern.
Bei P'n'Cs muss es schon eine sehr lange Storyline mit ausserordentlich interessanten (und gut ausbalancierten, dazu mehr weiter unten) Rätseln geben.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich sehe es von dem Standpunkt, dass ein FPS vom Gameplay zu statisch ist.


Und P'n'Cs nicht? IdR gibt es _genau einen_ Lösungsweg für Rätsel. 

Da muss das Klopapier in die Toilette gestopft werden und nicht das Handtuch, da muss der Schuppen mit dem Bunsenbrenner abgefackelt werden und nicht mit nem Molotov-Cocktail, usw usf.

Was uns auch wieder zum Thema Balancing führt. Es ist das gleiche Problem wie bei "Wer wird Millionär": wer entscheidet wie schwierig ein Rätsel ist? Manche finden die 500€ Frage bockschwer, andere empfinden die 1000000€ Frage als trivial einfach.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einigen anderen genannten Genres reichen neue Ideen, neue Rätsel oder Ähnliches.


Warum sollte das bei Shootern nicht auch reichen? Man könnte sich ja auch auf ein paar alte Klassiker zurückbesinnen (Duke3D :x ) und zum Beispiel ein level-/missionsübergreifendes Inventar einführen in dem du dann Medikits, Sprengladungen, usw mitnehmen kannst.

Oder ein bisschen "Deus Ex"-like mit upgradebaren Implantaten herumspielen, die dich schneller laufen, höher springen, zoomen lassen (auch mit Waffen ohne Scope), usw.



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn FPS offenbar deine Favoriten sind, ist die spielerische Anforderung für mich persönlich zu kurzweilig.


Das kommt auf den Shooter drauf an. Tron, Deus Ex, Undying waren allesamt sehr geile und abwechslungsreiche Shooter bei denen es sich echt gelohnt hat sie mehrmals zu spielen.

Klar, "primitive" Tunnelshooter wie Q4, D3, usw sind in der Hinsicht stark benachteiligt. Aber mal ehrlich, wer hat von denen eine Revolution im Gameplay erwartet? 



			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man kann ja einfach mal das Votingergebnis abwarten, dann werden wir sehen.
> Es ist ja nicht "unser" oder "euer" Projekt, sondern das der Community!






			
				Jester84 am 14.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins ist Fakt:
> Wenn das Projekt umgesetzt wird, seh ich es mir auf jeden Fall an. EGAL, welches Genre es ist.


Das seh ich doch genauso!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

hmm ein schleich - jump n run -action -adventure- quiz- shooter mit einflüssen aus echtzeitstrategie und rundenbasierenden rpg`s    und wenn möglich noch eine mmorpg version !!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Könnten wir langsam mal dazu kommen, was wir morgen für eine Frage stellen?  Sonst wirds eng... Für diese Comments könnt ihr ja auch einfach - der Übersicht halber - unter die News kommentieren. Also! Morgen das Setting des - anscheinend ja Rollenspiels? Für alle Suchfaulen: http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=558120


----------



## knoedelausmuenchen (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Echtzeitstrategie (am besten ein Endzeit- o. anderes SciFI-Szenario)
sonst kaufe ich das Spiel nicht


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SebTh am 14.02.2007 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend ja Rollenspiels?




wieso ? per kommentarfunktion haben sich ca. 3/ 4 der poster für ein p`n`c adventure ausgesprochen.
klar sind das in zahlen nicht so viele wie in eurer umfrage, aber deren stimme sollte ja wohl eindeutig mehr gewicht  haben, oder ?

weshalb habt ihr adventures nicht noch einfach integriert ?   
dann wäre die umfrage auch dementsprechned anders ausgegangen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Christian2510 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Echte Männer spielen aber keine Rollenspiele.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2007 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 14.02.2007 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Umfrage samt Thread killen, und am Donnerstag einen neuen Vote _samt_ P'n'C-Möglichkeit erstellen. Imho wäre dies die fairste Sache, und man müsste nicht extrem über ungelegte Eier oder Ideen spekulieren. Was ja eigentlich auch hirnrissig zum Quadrat ist. Dann würde man zumindest “harte” Zahlen sehen. My Opinion.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Felio (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Ich hätte gerne ein schönes Adventure


----------



## ich98 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

und ich will Handball-Simulation als neuen Punkt haben


----------



## SuddenStriker (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 14.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss sich nicht unbedingt ausschließen, allerdings besteht sicher die Gefahr.



> Die meisten Stories in denen Zeitreisen ne große Rolle spielen sind entweder eher humoristisch/ironisch ausgelegt ("Zurück in die Zukunft"), oder völlig schwachsinnig ("ST: V - Endgame" bzw "ST: V - Relativity").


Warum das Thema nicht mal ernsthafter angehen?



> In meinen Augen läuft es früher oder später auf eines dieser Extreme hinaus, weil oft die Konsequenzen von Zeitreisen nicht richtig bedacht worden sind und es zu logischen Brüchen innerhalb des Plots kommt.


Gerade darin sehe ich die Herausforderung, eben nicht mal in das eine oder ander Extrem zu "verfallen"! Aus meiner Sicht birgt das Thema Zeitreisen enormes Potential und vorallem es ist noch weitesgehend unverbraucht.



> SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was in Ego- oder 3rd-Person -Perspektive vermeidlich funktioniert kann in einem klassischen Adventure ebenso funktionieren. Ich sehe darin keinen spezifischen Grund an der Indentifikation des Protagonisten zu scheitern. Dies ist immer eine Frage des Geschmacks. 

Im Endeffekt würde ich mich sicher nicht auf ein Zeitreiseszenario beschränken, allerdings sollte es schon in Richtung SciFi gehen, egal welches Genre jetzt gewählt werden würde. Vorallem die vielen Fantasy angehauchten Rollenspiele kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen... Wird Zeit das mal was neues kommt!


----------



## Hausratte (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Rundenstrategie!
Oder besser Taktik, wie "Jagged Alliance" oder "Fallout Tactics".
In der Richtung gibts schon ewig nix Anständiges mehr.


----------



## Februar (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Jau, Point and Click-Adventure !


----------



## Razor (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Survival-Horror, 3rd Person Perspektive  



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.02.2007 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal glaube ich, dass diese "Wir entwickeln ein Spiel"-Sache niemals etwas Konkretes werden wird, zumindest nichts was man als "ansprechend" titulieren könnte, da gesetzte Ansprüche und Hoffnungen einfach zu hoch sind, wie auch meine.



Dito.


----------



## Aksakal (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Jungs Jungs Jungs und vielleicht auch Mädels 
Ihr diskutiert über Sachen, die eignetlich noch nicht gefragt sind. Seid doch nicht so ungeduldig  und votet einfach für irgend ne Genre. Spart euch die Kraft auf


----------



## Ra-Tiel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss sich nicht unbedingt ausschließen, allerdings besteht sicher die Gefahr.


Das Problem ist leider dass nur allzuoft das Phänomen "Zeitreise" die eigentliche Story verdrängt, und der Film/die Episode/das Spiel aufgeht in einer endlosen Folge von "Technobrabbel" über das Für, Wider, und technisch Machbare von Zeitreisen.

Ausserdem öffnen Zeitreisen ein riesen Tor für unzählige "Deus Ex Machina", was wiederum zu einem unbefriedigenden Erlebnis für den Spieler wird ("Cool, da hat die Janeway aus der Zukunft doch glatt allein die Borg vernichtet. Geil!   ") weil er defacto um seinen eigenen Erfolg betrogen wird.



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das Thema nicht mal ernsthafter angehen?


Und was schlägst du dafür vor? Schon konkrete Ideen?



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade darin sehe ich die Herausforderung, eben nicht mal in das eine oder ander Extrem zu "verfallen"! Aus meiner Sicht birgt das Thema Zeitreisen enormes Potential und vorallem es ist noch weitesgehend unverbraucht.


Aha. Na dann viel Spaß be der Lektüre:
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_travel
* http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4097258.stm
* http://www.lifesci.sussex.ac.uk/home/John_Gribbin/timetrav.htm
* http://www.mjyoung.net/time/theory.html


Ich hoffe du erkennst dass es _unzählige_ Probleme mit dem Thema gibt. Gerade bei nem Spiel sollte man solche Stunts doch vermeiden.



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in Ego- oder 3rd-Person -Perspektive vermeidlich funktioniert kann in einem klassischen Adventure ebenso funktionieren. Ich sehe darin keinen spezifischen Grund an der Indentifikation des Protagonisten zu scheitern. Dies ist immer eine Frage des Geschmacks.


Du kannst doch nicht Egoperspektive mit der Beobachterperspektive von typischen P'n'Cs vergleichen.  

Aber mit der Geschmackssache hast du sicherlich recht. Mir persönlich sind Adventures im Allgemeinen zu fade. Die einzige Action passiert idR in irgendwelchen Zwischensequenzen, und ansonsten ist der Protagonist (lies Spieler) dabei jeden Bildschirm akribisch nach benutz... ähh... klickbaren Objekten abzugrasen. 

Dann muss im Normalfall ein oder mehrere Rätsel gelöst werden. Diese sind wiederum entweder so offensichtlich dass die Bezeichnung "Zaunpfahl" schon hoffnungslos untertrieben wäre, oder derart verwurschtelt und hintenrum gedacht dass man zigmal rumprobieren muss.

Das ist aber wohlgemerkt nur meine Meinung, soll jetzt nicht heißen dass Adventurefans doof sind oder sowas. 



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt würde ich mich sicher nicht auf ein Zeitreiseszenario beschränken, allerdings sollte es schon in Richtung SciFi gehen, egal welches Genre jetzt gewählt werden würde.


Wie oben erwähnt hat aber leider das "Problem" Zeitreisen die Tendenz vereinnahmend zu werden und entweder den Plot, das Gamedesign, oder die Spielmechanik an sich zu reissen.

Es gibt natürlich eine Ausnahme... Serious Sam.  "Du bist durch ein Zeitportal in der Vergangenheit gelandet.... und jetzt FANG AN ZU BALLERN!!" 



			
				SuddenStriker am 14.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem die vielen Fantasy angehauchten Rollenspiele kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen... Wird Zeit das mal was neues kommt!


Da stimm ich dir auch völlig zu. Auch wenn Fantasy-RPGs doch ganz nett sind, ein bisschen Abwechslung würde nicht schaden. 

MSGS und FASA hatten da ja die Gelegenheit sowas wie eine moderne Offenbarung zu machen ("Shadowrun"). Aber stattdessen haben sie es vorgezogen die Lizenz in den Sand zu setzen und aus dem Game einen riesen Haufen gequirlte Scheiße zu machen.


----------



## ChopperDave (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

yayks, rollenspiele? naja geschmackssache. ein spiel im stil von "PLANETSIDE" ist immernoch mein traum. so viel potenzial, und so ein schlechter programmcode und noch schlechteres marketing. wirklich schade drum...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

Gab es eigentlich schon mal ein Western RPG   Das wäre doch mal was anderes.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.02.2007 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es eigentlich schon mal ein Western RPG   Das wäre doch mal was anderes.


Nicht das ich wüsste. 

Allerdings wär das Ding dann zumindest für mich Blei im Regal, weil mich Westernsettings nicht die Bohne interessieren.

Da werden zu viele schlimmer Erinnerungen an Bonanza und Co wieder wach.


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wär das Ding dann zumindest für mich Blei im Regal, weil mich Westernsettings nicht die Bohne interessieren.



Kann ich nur zustimmen!
Es gibt nicht viele Western-Spiele, aber das Thema verschieben wir mal besser in die News.

Dieses Voting ist eh schon sehr unübersichtlich.
Man müsste mal wissen, was diejenigen, die ein P'n'C-Adventure favorisieren, gevotet haben, um die Stimmenverteilung zu berichtigen.   
Und dann könnte man langsam mal zu den Settings übergehen, offensichtlich gibt es ja hier keine großartigen Tendenzen mehr beim Voting, das hält sich größtenteils wie es ist.


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 04:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich als P'n'C-Vertreter ignoriere (ignorierte) dieses Voting, genauso wie unser Gesuch nach der Auflistung von P'n'C-Advs. von der Redaktion ignoriert wurde.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Mothman am 15.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich als P'n'C-Vertreter ignoriere (ignorierte) dieses Voting,


Also jetzt macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd! Ich hab den Thread mal durchgeschaut, und wenn man _sehr großzügig_ ist haben sich gerademal *18* Poster für P'n'C ausgesprochen.

Mit diesen 18 Stimmen hätten beim Quickpoll 451 Leute mitgemacht, und P'n'C hätte einen Stimmanteil von unbeschreiblichen *3.99%*. 



---------------



			
				Mothman am 15.02.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> genauso wie unser Gesuch nach der Auflistung von P'n'C-Advs. von der Redaktion ignoriert wurde.


 Hier auf Seite 11. 


			
				SebTh am 13.02.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 13.02.2007 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo wart ihr da denn? Hat es euch da evtl noch gar nicht interessiert?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


 Du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass jemand der "nur" mal schnell ein Kreuz setzen will, sich durch mehrere Thread-Seiten kämpft, um vielleicht den Hinweis lesen zu können. Auch darauf zu schließen, dass alle Verfasser von Kommentaren automatisch in der selben Anzahl sind wie die tatsächlichen Voter, mag sicherlich nicht stimmen.

Bei 433 Votes sind gerade einmal 85 Kommentare vorhanden. Deine Denkweise ist genauso falsch und inkonsequent wie die Realisierung dieses Votings. Weil man einfach bei der Erstellung den Eintrag für P'n'C "vergessen" hat, und den Wählern nicht einmal die gleichberechtigte Chance gegeben hat, um für das Lieblingsgenre zu wählen. 

Ich mein, wenn schon Wahl mit BlaBla, dann auch richtig Wahl mit BlaBla, nicht so ein inkonsequenter Kram. Jede Wahl zum Klassensprecher (um mal ein besonders lächerliches Beispiel für demokratische Wahlabläufe zu nehmen), wäre aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse direkt wiederholt worden. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## pcgamer666 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.02.2007 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ein atmosphärisches Rollenspiel (stimmungsvoller sound, eigener Grafikstil...) mit ausgefallenem Setting (surreales Spiel).


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Also gaaanz ruhig!
Stimmt schon, bis man den Vermerk in den Kommentaren findet, sucht man leider ne Weile.
Wenn man aber mitten im Voting die Antwortmöglichkeiten ändert, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr klar!
So wie es aussah, war dieser Quickpoll doch ziemlich kurzfristig, da kann leider mal was untern Tisch fallen.
Wir sind alle nur Menschen und ich behaupte, jeder hat schon mal was vergessen, auch auf Arbeit!

Übrigens mal nebenbei: wenn mitten in der Wahl zum Klassensprecher einer reinbrüllt: "Ich will auch", wird der eigentlich ignoriert, weils zu spät ist!
Ist kein ausreichendes Beispiel, leider.


----------



## DocX (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Einfach schade, dass P'n'C nicht mal im nachhinein aufgenommen wurde oder Wahl wiederholt wird.


----------



## DawnHellscream (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*

verdammt jetzt ist es wirklich ein Rollenspiel geworden


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin ruhig.


> Stimmt schon, bis man den Vermerk in den Kommentaren findet, sucht man leider ne Weile. Wenn man aber mitten im Voting die Antwortmöglichkeiten ändert, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr klar!


 Drum wäre ein Restart auch das Sinnigste gewesen.


> So wie es aussah, war dieser Quickpoll doch ziemlich kurzfristig, da kann leider mal was untern Tisch fallen. Wir sind alle nur Menschen und ich behaupte, jeder hat schon mal was vergessen, auch auf Arbeit!


Naja, i.d.R. sitzen mehrere Leute zusammen, und konzipieren solche Aufgaben. Da ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, dass z.B. das besagte Genre “ignoriert“ wird. Wenn man dann aber vorgibt, sich für die Interessen der Com zu interessieren, und es versäumt dies nachträglich ordentlich per Wahlmöglichkeit zu ermöglichen, dann ist dies imho einfach nur schlampig gemacht. Auch wenn die Adventures vll. nur 1.2 % bekommen hätten, so wäre zumindest der Wahlablauf richtig und konsequent gewesen. 


> Übrigens mal nebenbei: wenn mitten in der Wahl zum Klassensprecher einer reinbrüllt: "Ich will auch", wird der eigentlich ignoriert, weils zu spät ist!
> Ist kein ausreichendes Beispiel, leider.


Da wurden damals aber auch im Vorfeld alle Leute gefragt, und somit wurden alle Kandidaten _vor_ der Wahl erfasst, was ja hier nicht der Fall war. 

Naja, egal. Vorbei ist vorbei, und wenn ich das Genre "Rollenspiele" sehe, kombiniert mit dem Settingwunsch "Mittelalter", dann dürfte wohl eh wieder alles auf einen Gothic / Oblivion Klon hinauslaufen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass jemand der "nur" mal schnell ein Kreuz setzen will, sich durch mehrere Thread-Seiten kämpft, um vielleicht den Hinweis lesen zu können. Auch darauf zu schließen, dass alle Verfasser von Kommentaren automatisch in der selben Anzahl sind wie die tatsächlichen Voter, mag sicherlich nicht stimmen.
> 
> Bei 433 Votes sind gerade einmal 85 Kommentare vorhanden. Deine Denkweise ist genauso falsch und inkonsequent wie die Realisierung dieses Votings. Weil man einfach bei der Erstellung den Eintrag für P'n'C "vergessen" hat, und den Wählern nicht einmal die gleichberechtigte Chance gegeben hat, um für das Lieblingsgenre zu wählen.


Sag mal gehts noch? 

*6. Post auf der 1. Seite!*


			
				SebTh am 14.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> BoXenLudA am 14.02.2007 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer nicht mal fähig ist vom Quickpoll aus ne halbe Seite nach unten zu scrollen... 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, wenn schon Wahl mit BlaBla, dann auch richtig Wahl mit BlaBla, nicht so ein inkonsequenter Kram. Jede Wahl zum Klassensprecher (um mal ein besonders lächerliches Beispiel für demokratische Wahlabläufe zu nehmen), wäre aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse direkt wiederholt worden.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Zum einen weil es ja für Quickpolls ne Edit-Funktion gibt, wie wir ja bei der Sache mit "Freunding" erfahren haben. 

Zum anderen weil wir dann noch nächsten Monat hier sitzen würden, wenn dann jeden Tag ein anderer ankommt "ihr habt XY vergessen, Poll mal neu machen!" und am Schluss haben wir 73615340 Einträge in der Liste, keiner blickt mehr durch, und das Spiel wir ein "Moorhuhn-Clone-Shooter" weil sich die Stimmen so ausgedünnt haben. 

Ich kann übrigens auch ein "besonders lächerliches Beispiel" für Demokratie nennen: es ist Wahl, keiner will die Merkel aber sie wird trotzdem Kanzlerin. Und jetzt?


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal gehts noch?
> 
> *6. Post auf der 1. Seite!*
> 
> ...



Also P'n'C' ist jetzt nicht so klein, dass es einfach mal so unter den Tisch gekerht werden kann. Okay, es wurde eingestanden, dass es vergessen wurde..aber dann?! Schreibt doch einfasch rein, wenn ihr dafür seit. Ein Posting zu verfassen und ein Kreuz in einem Poll zu setzen sind aber himmelweite Unterschiede. Nicht jeder, der da sein Kreuz setzt bemüht sich auch ein Posting zu verfassen.
Also "schreibt doch einfach hier rein, wenn ihr dafür seit" ist nie und nimmer eine Gleichberechtigung und minimalisiert doch die Chancen für P'n'C' eindeutig. MIr ist es ehrlich gesagt eigentlich sche...egal, was hier rauskommt, denn ich bin eh mehr als pessimistisch, was dieses "Projekt" betrifft...aber bei Ungerechtigkeiten kann ich nicht schweigen.   
Und P'n'C ist bestimmt nicht Genre XY, sondern ein Genre welches einfach nicht vergessen werden darf...schon garnicht von SPIELE-Redakteuren. Okay, man kann es vergessen, sollte dann aber Verantwortung für den Fehler übernehmen und ihn neutralisieren. Wenn man nicht die ganzen Posting durchliest, dann würde man ja annehmen müssen, P'n'C steht garnicht zur Diskussion...und genau darum geht es mir. Es wurde von Anfang an ausgeschlossen, wobei ich darin die einzige Chance sehe für ein erfolgreichen Abschluss  für euer Vorhaben.
Du schreibst selber, dass zeimlich schnell bemerkt wurde, dass die P'n'C fehlen. Wo wäre dann also das Problem gewesen dei Liste zu erweitern? Dies ist nicht geschehen, sonder es wurd auf die Kommentar-Funktion verwiesen. Das kommt mir dann aber so vor, wie "schreibt mal ruhig rein, das beachtet eh keiner". Und mal ehrlich: Wo bleibt die von dir so hoch gepriesene Übersicht, wenn hier jeder dritte reinschreibt "ich bin für PnC!"... 
Dein Überischt hätte man bewahren können, indem man den Poll schlicht und einfach erweitert...warum dies nicht geschehen ist bleibt mir ein Rätsel und ist der Grund warum ich mich am Voting nicht beteilige/beteiligt habe.

EDIT: sry, der text wimmelt vor tippfehlern..keine zeit die gerade zu korrigieren, ich hoffe man versteht es trotzdem


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum anderen weil wir dann noch nächsten Monat hier sitzen würden, wenn dann jeden Tag ein anderer ankommt "ihr habt XY vergessen, Poll mal neu machen!"




es wurde aber nicht _irgendein_ genre vergessen, sondern eines der, wenn nicht sogar das beliebteste schlechthin; wie man auch unschwer an der masse von beiträgen, pro pnc, in diesem thread erkennen kann.

und wenn mysteriöse genres a la *sci-fi action* zur auswahl stehen, dann ists doch komisch, dass p´n`c adventures nicht zu finden sind, oder ?


ist jetzt aber auch echt wurscht.
wird sicher auch so lustig.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Bonkic am 15.02.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Ich versteh nur eine Sache nicht... die Leute die am lautesten schreien den Poll neu zu machen wegen P'n'C sind genau die gleichen die sagen dass bei Aktion sowieso nix gescheites rauskommen wird.

Das ist doch ein bisschen arg scheinheilig, oder nicht?


----------



## crackajack (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *6. Post auf der 1. Seite!*
> 
> Wer nicht mal fähig ist vom Quickpoll aus ne halbe Seite nach unten zu scrollen...


Ist ja egal, selbst wenn es der erste post ist. Es hat die Wahl verzehrt.
Vielleicht machen ein paar einfach nur ihren Klick ohne die Beiträge zu lesen und das war ihr Beitrag.

Wenn ich ein Kreuzchen setze, dann setz ich es unbeeinflusst von anderen  rein und erst nachher wird gelesen was die anderen zu erzählen haben.
Außnahme: es fehlt eine für mich wichtige Wahlmöglichkeit, ansonsten nehm ich halt das Erstbeste. (ein paar haben vielleicht in Ermangelung von PnC einfach mal RSP genommen oder was weiß ich, nachher weiß man es ja eben nicht.......)

Und daher gebe ich eX Recht wenn er da Inkonsequenz kritisiert.

So als ob das Spielkonzept morgen fertig sein müsste und man nicht einen zweiten Tag opfern könnte. Selbst die Umfrage auf einen Tag zu limitieren ist ja ne Schnapsidee, weil ja ganz automatisch kein repräsentatives Ergebnis erreicht wird, dass wirklich einen guten Meinungssschnitt der pcgames.de nutzer darstellt. (WE würde vielleicht andere Ergebnisse liefern. Ferien wiederum usw....  )

Außerdem würde ich ne Stichwahl zwischen den ersten drei machen, sodass man wenn schon das eigene Lieblingsgenre nicht genommen wird, man wenigstens noch innerhalb der von anderen favorisierten Genres wählen kann. Kann ja sein, das die 70% Nichtrollenspielwähler geschlossen zu Egoshooter oder Action-RSP wandern würden.
muahaha, es geht sicher noch komplizierter....  



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.02.2007 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht weil es ihnen wichtig wäre das was gescheites rauskommt, aber sie bereits jetzt starke Bedenken wegen der dilettantischen Vorgangsweise haben?


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.02.2007 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht ums *Prinzip*! Unabhängig davon, ob ich an einen Erfolg glaube, oder nicht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Mothman am 15.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens ja, das Prinzip ist hier Faktor Nummer 1. Und zweitens wurde schon oft genug im Thread erklärt, warum Shooter schwieriger zu realisieren sind, als ein typisches P'n'C. Aber es gibt ja Leute die scheinbar immer konsequent diese Kommentare meiden, oder nicht die Fähigkeit besitzen zu _lesen_. Den Rechenschieber werde ich bestimmt nicht rausholen, um das kleine 1x1 zu erklären, was hier aber teilweise _echt_ nötig zu sein scheint. Dann aber auch noch pampig werden und mit Sprüchen anfangen wie " Geht's noch  " 

Klasse, ganz großes Tischtennis. Da wird jede Diskussion zum Kinderspielplatz! 

So, jetzt benutze ich mal diesen "  "-Smilie, um arrogantes Getue zu simulieren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens ja, das Prinzip ist hier Faktor Nummer 1.


Ahhhhhja. Es ist euch scheißegal, ihr seid sowieso felsenfest davon überzeugt dass nur Müll dabei rauskommt, aber trotzdem rumjammern, meckern, und anderen die Laune verderben.

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen "typisch deutsch"...



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zweitens wurde schon oft genug im Thread erklärt, warum Shooter schwieriger zu realisieren sind, als ein typisches P'n'C.


Falsch. Ihr habt _behauptet_ dass FPS schwieriger als P'n'Cs wären.

Meine Gegenargumente (freie Engines, Aufforderung die "ach so trivialen Plots" der großen FPS zu überbieten, usw.) habt ihr dezent unter den Tisch fallen lassen, eben so meine Kritikpunkte an P'n'Cs (oft langatmige Szenen, erzwungenes Gameplay durch singuläre Lösungsmöglichkeiten der Rätsel, mangelndes "Ich"-Gefühl wegen indirekter Steuerung eines anderen Charakters, Schwierigkeit ausgewogene Rätsel zu stellen, usw.)



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt ja Leute die scheinbar immer konsequent diese Kommentare meiden, oder nicht die Fähigkeit besitzen zu _lesen_.


Das kann ich mal ungeniert an dich zurückgeben.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rechenschieber werde ich bestimmt nicht rausholen, um das kleine 1x1 zu erklären, was hier aber teilweise _echt_ nötig zu sein scheint.


Nein, du beendest jede Diskussion mit dem "ist mir jetzt zu doof mit dir zu diskutieren"-Argument, was deine Position natürlich ungemein stärkt.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber auch noch pampig werden und mit Sprüchen anfangen wie " Geht's noch  "


Und jetzt den Moralapostel raushängen lassen....



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, ganz großes Tischtennis. Da wird jede Diskussion zum Kinderspielplatz!


Und du bist das älteste Kind im Sandkasten. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt benutze ich mal diesen "  "-Smilie, um arrogantes Getue zu simulieren.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Viel Spaß. Hier, haste nen Keks.


----------



## Mothman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht *felsenfest* vom Misserfolg überzeugt. Nur , wenn die Projektplanung schon damit beginnt, dass ein komplettes Genre einfach vernachlässigt wird, sehe ich dem eher pessimistisch entgegen.
Des Weitreren gab es schon zu viele gute Ideen, die *niemals* auch nur den nächsten Schritt erlebt haben...das ist leider eine Erfahrungssache. Ich sage nicht *"das wird 100%tig nichts*, sonder ich sage *"das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nichts*.
Ich PERSÖNLICH (Vorbeugung) habe dem Projekt nur eine realistische Chance gegeben, wenn man sich nicht gleich an komplexen Problemen versucht. Also erstmal kleine Brötchen backen und nicht den Wunsch Vater des Gedankens werden lassen. Wenn ich mir hier mein "perfektes" Spiel ausdenken soll...kein Problem -- nur umgesetzt wird das nicht..zu teuer, zu zeitintensiv, zu hohe Anforderungen...das ist nun mal so. 
Da ich immer noch nicht aufgeklärt wurde, wie ernst der Plan der Umsetzung eigentlich ist (Kontakt zu Publishern/Entwicklern seitens de PCG), gehe ich immer noch davon  aus, dass es hier bloß um Ideensammlung geht. Und das ist, wie schon geschrieben, ein netter Zeitvertreib, der allerdings wenig fruchtbar sein wird.
Übrigens:
Und wenn ich ein wirklich geniales Spielkonzept habe, dann werde ich btw den Teufel tun und das hier offentlich preisgeben.  Denkt mal drüber  nach.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhja. Es ist euch scheißegal, ihr seid sowieso felsenfest davon überzeugt dass nur Müll dabei rauskommt, aber trotzdem rumjammern, meckern, und anderen die Laune verderben.


Siehe Post von Mothman. Außerdem wirst du doch wohl kaum _ernsthaft_ erwarten, dass nun tatsächlich ein 3D-Rollenspiel (!) in der Gegenwart (!) mit tollen Figuren (!) und Superstory (!) dabei entstehen wird. Da arbeiten professionelle Entwickler mal eben 5 Jahre dran, und nun soll einfach nur “so” mal eben aus heiterem Himmel so ein Konzept aufgehen. Dies ist imho nicht mehr als eine inkonsequent realisierte Brainstorming-Phase, ob aus dem “entwickelten” Konzept jedoch etwas wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln (egal ob nun diese Ideen an einen Entwickler geschickt werden, oder PCG selbst mit einem Hobbykit etwas basteln will).


> Falsch. Ihr habt _behauptet_ dass FPS schwieriger als P'n'Cs wären.


Was bezogen auf die Realisierung auch richtig ist, demnach behaupten wir hier nichts, sondern stützen uns auf die Angaben von Leuten, die es tatsächlich schon gemacht haben. Lese Bücher zum Thema "Gamedesign" / "Gameentwicklung" (Ist ca. im Jahr 2000 im Trend gewesen, da wurden diese Bücher zusammen mit Hobby-Entwicklerkits oftmals für unter 120 Mark verkauft). Da wird neben dem Realisieren von essentiellen konzeptionellen Phasen auch erklärt, welche Genres für ambitionierte Einsteigerprojekte gut geeignet sind, und welche allein schon von der technischen Realisierung zu extrem fordern. Ein P'n'C ist eben von der Struktur und dem Aufbau relativ primitiv, da viele logische Abläufe nach dem typischen "If - esle" Muster ablaufen (wie eben in jedem Spiel, nur hier extrem vereinfacht), und die komplett gescripteten Ereignisse und Geschichten gut umgesetzt werden können. Besonders von der technischen Seite, die eben nicht unerheblich ist, können diese Titel punkten. 3D-Engines sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich und für dieses Genre können auch 2D-Grafiken völlig ausreichend Spielinhalte, Geschichten und Figuren vermitteln - Sprites kann jeder Anfänger mit Grafikprogrammen erstellen, komplexe Polygonfiguren hingegen nur die wenigsten.


> Meine Gegenargumente (freie Engines, Aufforderung die "ach so trivialen Plots" der großen FPS zu überbieten, usw.) habt ihr dezent unter den Tisch fallen lassen, eben so meine Kritikpunkte an P'n'Cs (oft langatmige Szenen, erzwungenes Gameplay durch singuläre Lösungsmöglichkeiten der Rätsel, mangelndes "Ich"-Gefühl wegen indirekter Steuerung eines anderen Charakters, Schwierigkeit ausgewogene Rätsel zu stellen, usw.)


Die Punkte wurden ignoriert, weil sie eben völlig irrelevant für eine Konzipierung sind (wie auch mein Einwand bezogen auf das ewig hohle Gameplay der Shooter), und nur den persönlichen Eindruck spiegeln, nicht aber eine objektive Sichtweise. Dann sind diese Spiele eben öde, langweilig, langatmig und "doof", trotzdem sind sie einfacher zu realisieren, besonders mit relativ kleinen Mitteln. Freie Engines sind, wie auch bei den Adventures, immer eine feine Grundlage, nur braucht man auch jemanden der sich damit hinreichend auskennt, Kenntnisse im Bereich 3D-Anwendung besitzt, und Leute anwesend sind, die auch Ideen für passende Designs liefern. Ein 3D-Level zu konzipieren (habe lange für Tomb Raider 4 und UT gemapt), ist deutlich schwieriger und fordernder, als mal eben einen 2D-Hintergrund zu entwerfen, wo 2D-Figuren mit bestimmten, vordefinierten Objekten agieren können. Dies ist eben ein Fakt. 



> Nein, du beendest jede Diskussion mit dem "ist mir jetzt zu doof mit dir zu diskutieren"-Argument, was deine Position natürlich ungemein stärkt.
> [...]
> Und jetzt den Moralapostel raushängen lassen....
> [...]
> ...


Du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass ich auch nur einen Gedanken verschwende und mich darauf einlasse oder? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Post von Mothman. Außerdem wirst du doch wohl kaum _ernsthaft_ erwarten, dass nun tatsächlich ein 3D-Rollenspiel (!) in der Gegenwart (!) mit tollen Figuren (!) und Superstory (!) dabei entstehen wird.


Wenn alle mit deiner "Mmmm-Mmmm-ach-wird-doch-eh-bloß-Scheiße" Mentalität und deinem Nullpunktenthusiasmus an die Sache rangehen, dann bestimmt nicht.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da arbeiten professionelle Entwickler mal eben 5 Jahre dran, und nun soll einfach nur “so” mal eben aus heiterem Himmel so ein Konzept aufgehen. Dies ist imho nicht mehr als eine inkonsequent realisierte Brainstorming-Phase, ob aus dem “entwickelten” Konzept jedoch etwas wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln (egal ob nun diese Ideen an einen Entwickler geschickt werden, oder PCG selbst mit einem Hobbykit etwas basteln will).


Ach, und an Adventures nicht? Braucht man da nicht jahrelange Entwicklungszeiten, u.A. um sicherzustellen dass 
* die Rätsel ausgewogen und nicht zu versteckt/trivial
* der Plot nicht zu stereotyp/vorhersehbar
* die Interaktionsmöglichkeiten nicht zu monolistisch
* die Charakterentwicklungen bemerkbar
sind?

Ich wage zu behaupten dass es genug fähige Leute in der Community gibt mit denen sich ein ambitioniertes Hobbyprojekt durchaus aufziehen lassen würde. Es würde lange dauern, und höchstwahrscheinlich niemals die Qualität eines großen Entwicklerstudios erreichen.

Aber dass du der Community jegliche Fähigkeit und Können absprichst nur weil sie nicht ein 30 Mio $ Budget hat oder die UE3 lizensieren kann, ist ein ziemlich grober Bärendienst. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bezogen auf die Realisierung auch richtig ist, demnach behaupten wir hier nichts, sondern stützen uns auf die Angaben von Leuten, die es tatsächlich schon gemacht haben. Lese Bücher zum Thema "Gamedesign" / "Gameentwicklung" (Ist ca. im Jahr 2000 im Trend gewesen, da wurden diese Bücher zusammen mit Hobby-Entwicklerkits oftmals für unter 120 Mark verkauft).


Ja, Entwicklerkits mit denen man sich per Drag&Drop was zusammenbastelt. Und du beschwerst dich über mangelnde Qualität, zu simpel gestrickte Storylines, und "zu viele Kompromisse", beschwörst aber jetzt genau das herauf? 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird neben dem Realisieren von essentiellen konzeptionellen Phasen auch erklärt, welche Genres für ambitionierte Einsteigerprojekte gut geeignet sind, und welche allein schon von der technischen Realisierung zu extrem fordern.


Komisch, aber in "C++ für Spieleprogrammierer" wird ein grafisch relativ ansprechender Vertikal-Shmup beschrieben und programmiert....  



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein P'n'C ist eben von der Struktur und dem Aufbau relativ primitiv, da viele logische Abläufe nach dem typischen "If - esle" Muster ablaufen (wie eben in jedem Spiel, nur hier extrem vereinfacht), und die komplett gescripteten Ereignisse und Geschichten gut umgesetzt werden können. Besonders von der technischen Seite, die eben nicht unerheblich ist, können diese Titel punkten.


Siehe oben, "zu simple Plots, zu monotones Gameplay, zu viele Kompromisse, etc. pp"...

Das ist genau mein Punkt. Du beschwerst dich auf der einen Seite über die einfallslosen Shooter, bist aber auch nicht bereit konkrete Vorschläge zu unterbreiten was man da besser machen könnte. Auf der anderen Seite sprichst du dich aber für P'n'Cs aus, weil "diese so einfach sind". Na was jetzt? 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 3D-Engines sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich und für dieses Genre können auch 2D-Grafiken völlig ausreichend Spielinhalte, Geschichten und Figuren vermitteln - Sprites kann jeder Anfänger mit Grafikprogrammen erstellen, komplexe Polygonfiguren hingegen nur die wenigsten.


Dann ist es also trivial mehrere Ebenen zu realisieren, Clipping zu verhindern, und festzulegen was an diesem 2D Bild jetzt begehbare Fläche ist?

Ganz davon zu schweigen dass "einfache Sprites" höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder deinem Qualitätssinn zu wider wären wenn es von anderen kommen würde. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Punkte wurden ignoriert, weil sie eben völlig irrelevant für eine Konzipierung sind (wie auch mein Einwand bezogen auf das ewig hohle Gameplay der Shooter), und nur den persönlichen Eindruck spiegeln, nicht aber eine objektive Sichtweise. Dann sind diese Spiele eben öde, langweilig, langatmig und "doof", trotzdem sind sie einfacher zu realisieren, besonders mit relativ kleinen Mitteln.


Wenn du glaubst dass diese Entwicklerkits auch nur ansatzweise taugen bist du auf dem falschen Dampfer. Schau dir die Tutorials zu RocketCommander an. Das ist mMn das absolute _Minimum_ was für _vernünftige_ Entwicklung mitgebracht werden muss.

Alles andere taugt in meinen Augen nur als Probeläufe/Vorversuche.

Programmierkenntnisse sind für ein halbwegs modernes Spiel einfach notwendig, D&D und C&P kann nicht alles ersetzen.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Freie Engines sind, wie auch bei den Adventures, immer eine feine Grundlage, nur braucht man auch jemanden der sich damit hinreichend auskennt, Kenntnisse im Bereich 3D-Anwendung besitzt, und Leute anwesend sind, die auch Ideen für passende Designs liefern. Ein 3D-Level zu konzipieren (habe lange für Tomb Raider 4 und UT gemapt), ist deutlich schwieriger und fordernder, als mal eben einen 2D-Hintergrund zu entwerfen, wo 2D-Figuren mit bestimmten, vordefinierten Objekten agieren können. Dies ist eben ein Fakt.


Im Vergleich zu früher sind die heutigen Editoren allesamt narrensicher. Mal versucht für Descent oder Duke3D nen Level zu machen? 

Was machst du aber wenn du "pseudo"-3d implementieren möchtest? Dann reichen einfache Sprites auch schonwieder nicht aus weil die durch das Skalieren zu Pixelbrei werden würden.

Pauschal zu sagen "3D hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile" wie du es hier gerade machst ist doch ein bisschen arg einfach. Gerade wenn man mehr als simple "ein Raum ein Flur ein Raum - und alles von der Seite" Levels haben will ist 2D um _Längen_ umständlicher und komplizierter als 3D, weil man Clipping, Parallaxe, und Perspektive manuell implementieren und korrigieren muss. Bei 3D nimmt einem idR die Engine das alles ab.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass ich auch nur einen Gedanken verschwende und mich darauf einlasse oder?
> 
> Regards, eX!


Nö, aber ich werde der Sache langsam auch müde, da du dich auf deinen eigenen Standpunkt dermaßen eingeschossen hast dass eine vernünftige Diskussion unmöglich ist.

Du bist einfach bloß sauer und angefressen weil dein persönliches Lieblingsgenre P'n'C nicht die Beachtung bekommen hat die du gerne gehabt hättest, und machst alle anderen Punkte nun mit Holzhammerargumenten die jeglicher Grundlage entbehren nieder.

Du weigerst dich vehement die Fehler in deiner Argumentation zu sehen, forderst für P'n'C was du bei FPS verdammst, und misst generell hier sehr großzügig mit zweierlei Maß.

Daher, um dich zu zitieren....


			
				ex2tremiousU schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir reden extrem aneinander vorbei, und da mir momentan Lust und Zeit fehlen jeden Aspekt erneut zu erklären, oder meine Standpunkte noch weiter zu vertiefen bzw. bereits mehrfach Gesagtes unnötig detailliert zu erklären, beende ich die Diskussion hiermit.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein Spiel - Welches Genre würden Sie für den Titel bevorzugen?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 16.02.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle mit deiner "Mmmm-Mmmm-ach-wird-doch-eh-bloß-Scheiße" Mentalität und deinem Nullpunktenthusiasmus an die Sache rangehen, dann bestimmt nicht.


Lieber kritisch als übereifrig. Ich werde am Ende bestimmt nicht mit langem Gesicht vor dem Screen sitzen, wenn die Idee doch eingestampft wird. Du scheinbar schon, wenn man deine ganzen übereifrigen Ideenpostings in den ganzen Threads zählt. Etwas zu pushen, anhand von eigenen Ideen und Vorschlägen von anderen Leuten, kann wohl kaum konstruktiver sein, als ein gesundes Maß an Kritik.


> Ach, und an Adventures nicht? Braucht man da nicht jahrelange Entwicklungszeiten.


Habe ich etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der Entwicklungsprozess _theoretisch_ einfacher zu bewältigen ist, für Leute die sich _nicht oder kaum_ in der Branche auskennen. Das du dich jetzt an dem Punkt, seit etwa gefühlten 70 Kommentaren, so auslässt, kann ich noch immer nicht verstehen. Unterstellst mir aber, ich wäre zu fixiert auf meinen Standpunkt. 





> Aber dass du der Community jegliche Fähigkeit und Können absprichst nur weil sie nicht ein 30 Mio $ Budget hat oder die UE3 lizensieren kann, ist ein ziemlich grober Bärendienst.


 Jetzt unterstellst du mir aber etwas. Dies habe ich niemals behauptet. Hier bist du wohl auf deinen fiktiven, scheinbar eher unvorteilhaft von einem meiner Kommentare abgeleiteten, Standpunkt fixiert. Außerdem geht es hier nicht um die Community und das evtl. Können der Leute, sondern nur darum eine grobes Genre-Konzept mit Spielinhalten zu konzipieren. Es war niemals die Rede davon, dass jemand aus der Com tatsächlich am Entstehungsprozess (am tatsächlichen) beteiligt werden würde.


> Ja, Entwicklerkits mit denen man sich per Drag&Drop was zusammenbastelt. Und du beschwerst dich über mangelnde Qualität, zu simpel gestrickte Storylines, und "zu viele Kompromisse", beschwörst aber jetzt genau das herauf?


Wo beschwöre ich dies herauf, deine Gabe fehlerhafte Denkweisen in meine Kommentare zu interpretieren ist wirklich unnachahmlich. Ein 2D-Game mit Krümelgrafik (was immerhin für ein P'n'C hinreichend wäre), muss inhaltlich nicht schlecht sein, oder spielerische Kompromisse bieten. Schließlich waren die klassischen Lucas-Arts-Abenteuer Spiele, mit den wohl besten Geschichten die man jemals nachspielen / erleben dürfte. Nicht ohne Grund genießen Monkey Island, Indiana Jones, Grim Fandango und viele andere Kultstatus.


> Komisch, aber in "C++ für Spieleprogrammierer" wird ein grafisch relativ ansprechender Vertikal-Shmup beschrieben und programmiert....


 Was hat das jetzt konkret mit dem Thema zu tun? Du kannst kaum Literatur wie "C++ für Spieleprogrammierer" mit Werken wie "Wie entwickele ich ein Spiel in 70 Tagen" gleichstellen, die eben primär für interessierte Spieler geeignet sind. 





> Siehe oben, "zu simple Plots, zu monotones Gameplay, zu viele Kompromisse, etc. pp"...


 Nur deine Meinung, Monkey Island und Co hatten auch diese "Schwächen", trotzdem wurden sie zu Meilensteinen. 





> Das ist genau mein Punkt. Du beschwerst dich auf der einen Seite über die einfallslosen Shooter, bist aber auch nicht bereit konkrete Vorschläge zu unterbreiten was man da besser machen könnte. Auf der anderen Seite sprichst du dich aber für P'n'Cs aus, weil "diese so einfach sind". Na was jetzt?


 Ich habe bereits ein Konzept aufgestellt (mit konkreten Vorschlägen), das sich von anderen Shootern abhebt, und Anspruch versucht ins Genre zu bringen. Ist dir wohl entgangen. Und zum letzten Mal: Das "weil sie einfacher sind", bezieht sich einfach und allein darauf, dass diese Titel eben einfacher in der Entwicklung sind, und man auch mit sehr kleinen Investitionen Großes erreichen kann (siehe z.B. P'n'C Games für das Nintendo DS. Entwicklungszeiten von im Schnitt 1.5 Jahren, bei guter, ansprechender _spielerischer_ Qualität)

Inhalt, Story und Co sind subjektive Punkte. Gut du magst keine P'n'C, fein, akzeptiert. Aber es gibt genug die nicht so denken. Und bevor du wieder damit kommst: Ich mag Ego-Shooter, wenn auch nicht so, wie eben andere Genres.


			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.02.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist es also trivial mehrere Ebenen zu realisieren, Clipping zu verhindern, und festzulegen was an diesem 2D Bild jetzt begehbare Fläche ist?


 Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben, oder gar nur angedeutet? Nein. Unterstellst mir aber, Sachen aus dem Kontext zu reißen.


> Ganz davon zu schweigen dass "einfache Sprites" höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder deinem Qualitätssinn zu wider wären wenn es von anderen kommen würde.


 Du wirst wohl kaum bestimmen, was ich für angemessen oder hässlich halte. Also versuche nicht meinen Geschmack hier hypothetisch zu umreißen.


> Programmierkenntnisse sind für ein halbwegs modernes Spiel einfach notwendig, D&D und C&P kann nicht alles ersetzen.


 Jetzt bist du aber auf dem Technik-Trip, unterstellst mir aber (wie so oft), dass ich nur auf die Technik fixiert wäre. 





> Im Vergleich zu früher sind die heutigen Editoren allesamt narrensicher. Mal versucht für Descent oder Duke3D nen Level zu machen?


 Mal versucht einen Barsch in Weißweinsoße zu braten, und mit Röstkartoffeln zu verfeiern? Nein? Ich auch nicht. Dein Einwand geht leider nicht im Ansatz auf meinen Punkt ein. Ich habe gesagt, dass ein gutes 3D-Level schwer zu realisieren bzw. zu konzipieren ist (kreative Umgebung, sinnvoller, logischer Aufbau). Narrensicher sind die Editoren vielleicht, nur was bringt einem das, wenn die geistige Arbeit dahinter fehlt. 


> Pauschal zu sagen "3D hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile" wie du es hier gerade machst ist doch ein bisschen arg einfach. Gerade wenn man mehr als simple "ein Raum ein Flur ein Raum - und alles von der Seite" Levels haben will ist 2D um _Längen_ umständlicher und komplizierter als 3D, weil man Clipping, Parallaxe, und Perspektive manuell implementieren und korrigieren muss. Bei 3D nimmt einem idR die Engine das alles ab.


Kommt immer auf den Verwendungszweck, und auch die technische Grundlage an. Mein 2D-Punkt war stets bezogen auf ein klassisches P&C-Spiel, und da spielen solche technischen Spitzfindigkeiten eben eine untergeordnete Rolle.


> Nö, aber ich werde der Sache langsam auch müde, da du dich auf deinen eigenen Standpunkt dermaßen eingeschossen hast dass eine vernünftige Diskussion unmöglich ist.


 Kommt mir bekannt vor, du machst es aber auch nicht viel besser, reißt sogar noch meine Punkte komplett aus dem Kontext und garnierst sie mit Inhalten, wie ich sie so niemals beabsichtig habe.





> Du bist einfach bloß sauer und angefressen weil dein persönliches Lieblingsgenre P'n'C nicht die Beachtung bekommen hat die du gerne gehabt hättest, und machst alle anderen Punkte nun mit Holzhammerargumenten die jeglicher Grundlage entbehren nieder.


Selbiges könnte ich auch dir vorwerfen. Du machst P'n'C runter, weil diese Titel in deinen Augen "langweilig, "langatmig" und "öde" sind. Ist auch nicht viel besser, oder? Außerdem mache ich nichts "runter", sondern versuche nur eigentlich offensichtliche Defizite der jeweiligen Ideen halbwegs sachlich aufzuzeigen. Was du leider nicht machst, du sagst, dass solche Spiele “doof” sind, und damit ist deine Argumentation auch schon am Ende. 


> Du weigerst dich vehement die Fehler in deiner Argumentation zu sehen, forderst für P'n'C was du bei FPS verdammst, und misst generell hier sehr großzügig mit zweierlei Maß.


Stimmt, ich will ein P'n'C mit geiler Grafik aber schlechter Geschichte, schlechten Figuren und typischem 08/15-Geballer (bezogen auf die Titel, die ich hier als "schlechte" Beispiele aus der Branche genannt habe). Du hast meinen Standpunkt ganz genau umrissen.   

Regards, eX!


----------

